# 08/27 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298005450357710848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298032832347021314

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298138393419886593

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298198852307169282

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298108201188175873


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298168583051247616


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Yay

predictions

YB will beat NN and Best Friends

but they will be so spent, that FTR just wails on them - totally demolishes them - which brings Hangman out

what happens at that point is anybodies’ guess - my bet is he goes after FTR swinging

.... Kenny is late again


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

So only one match im bothered about the gaunlet match. FTR are winning and gladly so, can't stand the bucks as they are bland AF. swole yawn.. britt is ok since her heelturn. I thought i had missed the matches for this week as it was on a Saturday and that is rekt time for myself, looking forward to seeing brodies celebration as BTE waa funny yesterday with him. Give me a hug silver then threw him over the table!! Ten was funny too what did you spend ur money on ? Guns he said to brodie then showed his muscles!! 

Looking good this week i hope!!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I like the gauntlet match concept and it makes the rankings matter. Where is no. 5 though. Regardless, I think Bucks lose to Best Friends to keep YB and FTR from ever touching each other before their feud kick off when fans are finally back. 

The issue here is if the tag title match is Omega\Hangman vs FTR as I expect, what are the Bucks going to do at All Out? they're running out of time to start a program to have any storyline behind their match. Could we get our first schmozz finish as Santana & Ortiz involve themselves to attack BF causing a DQ win for them during the YB vs BF portion of thr gauntlet?

MJF looks like he's about to pick Moxley's nose. 

3-on-1 match will introduce L'il Swole to Dynamite me thinks.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I like the gauntlet match concept and it makes the rankings matter. Where is no. 5 though. Regardless, I think Bucks lose to Best Friends to keep YB and FTR from ever touching each other before their feud kick off when fans are finally back.
> 
> The issue here is if the tag title match is Omega\Hangman vs FTR as I expect, what are the Bucks going to do at All Out? they're running out of time to start a program to have any storyline behind their match. Could we get our first schmozz finish as Santana & Ortiz involve themselves to attack BF causing a DQ win for them during the YB vs BF portion of thr gauntlet?
> 
> ...


Lil Swole is bigger than Big Swole 😂


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Gauntlet match is going to be a LONG one. Probably 40-50 minutes. Should be interesting to see how they handle FTR/Bucks. I'm guessing a time limit draw.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

First show with some fans? Gonna be gud


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So is the tag team gauntlet a fatal four way match? The graphic doesn't show it as being divided into separate matches


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Geeee said:


> So is the tag team gauntlet a fatal four way match? The graphic doesn't show it as being divided into separate matches


No


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Really looking forward to the Brodie Lee celebration and the Moxley/MJF contract signing. Live fans at 10% capacity should be nice too.

I’m not a big fan of having FTR and the Young Bucks wrestling before their first big match, so hopefully they don’t give away too much. Or maybe they don’t even make it to FTR.

@LifeInCattleClass Your boy Brodie did it! Lol you were one of the only supporters of Dark Order on here and it paid off


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Should be a great show. I'm looking more forward to this than I was for last week's show. The contract signing, The tables match, the Gauntlet match and the Dark Order celebration should all be good.

Will also be good to see fans back. I wonder if this is to test the water so to speak so they can possibly have All-Out at the Jaguars stadium? That would be pretty awesome even at 10-15% capacity that's 7-10k fans. If they really are going All-Out (excuse the pun) with this then I'd do blood a guts with Cody, Dustin, Cardona and the Bucks v The Dark Order. Imagine the visual of the steel cages inside the Jaguars stadium.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Any chance we get Thunder Rosa to confront Shida on Thursday? Or should they save her first appearance for the PPV? 

On one hand, I would like some face to face build, but on the other, it would be a big moment to have her make her first live appearance at All Out.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Really looking forward to the Brodie Lee celebration and the Moxley/MJF contract signing. Live fans at 10% capacity should be nice too.
> 
> I’m not a big fan of having FTR and the Young Bucks wrestling before their first big match, so hopefully they don’t give away too much. Or maybe they don’t even make it to FTR.
> 
> @LifeInCattleClass Your boy Brodie did it! Lol you were one of the only supporters of Dark Order on here and it paid off


lol - yeah mate - i feel 100% vindicated 

luckily i love the DARK order and the DORK order too, so i am good even if they fuck this up


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Only thing I'm really looking forward to on this show is MJF/Moxley. I'm in mandatory quarantine until next Monday though so I might watch live.

No idea why AEW continues to persist with Jericho on commentary. It was good for like 2 weeks when the pandemic was depressing the entire world but it's 5-6 months later now and it's not been good since then...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Not looking forward to Jericho on commentary. He's really funny, but hearing him scream his shtick over 3 other guys gets old fast.

The DO celebration needs to be an extension of their BTE segments. Get Silver the mic damn it.

I expect more good promos from the Mox/MJF contract signing, could see Wadlow putting Mox through a table or somehting.

The Handicap match is whatever. It at least extends the Swole/Britt feud, which feels like it's been an afterthought on the last few shows now.

The Matt/Sammy Table match should be fun. Feel like this will just be the beginning and lead to another match (TLC?) at All Out.

I love how they're doing the Gauntlet match. I've complained in the past about AEW rankings not mattering as much as they should. I remember earlier this year they had a Battle Royal to determine #1 Contenders for the tag titles. And I'm like, how do rankings matter if any team can get a title shot by winning 1 match?

But this, makes perfect sense. 4 vs. 3, winner faces 2, and the winner of that faces 1. Perfect. Now, the match seems predictable. There is no way they're doing the Bucks vs. FTR for the first time ever in a Gauntlet match. So Bucks probably beat Natural Nightmares, lose to Best Friends, and Best Friends lose to FTR. Predictable, but predictable isn't bad if executed right.


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

This week's episode looks very promising, cant wait. Havent felt like that about wrestling show in years. It reminds me of the old days when I counted the days before a show.

Hoping for the first challenger to Brodie's title to interrupt in his celebration but who will it be?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

This looks like a great show on paper, which makes me pessimistic because recently, the great shows on paper have been underwhelming, while the mediocre on paper shows have been great.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> This looks like a great show on paper, which makes me pessimistic because recently, the great shows on paper have been underwhelming, while the mediocre on paper shows have been great.


first night with some fans - they gonna pull some shit mate

its gonna be glorious....

or if not glorious - at least ‘watchable’ - which is my bare minimum requirement


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Any chance we get Thunder Rosa to confront Shida on Thursday? Or should they save her first appearance for the PPV?
> 
> On one hand, I would like some face to face build, but on the other, it would be a big moment to have her make her first live appearance at All Out.


I want to see some confrontation between them before All-Out. They've both been hyping this feud up pretty well on Twitter.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

It's being reported ( by pwtorch) that Cody is going to take an extended time off to sell the attack (to film an Amell television show). So it means he's not wrestling at all at ALL OUT. So Brodie will need a quick challenge if the belt will be defended there. Could be anyone - though all the ranked top five are otherwise booked. I'd love a big man match if Archer answered an open challenge for the title. Give those two 20 minutes and it would be something not seen in years given both their size and agility. 

Cody selling in such a dramatic way further highlights the ridiculousness of the Bucks style. I mean that beatdown paled in comparison to the damage the Bucks take in mid-match and kick out of and continue with. Matt continued fighting after taking a Canadian Destroyer off a ladder through a table for crying out loud.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's being reported ( by pwtorch) that Cody is going to take an extended time off to sell the attack (to film an Amell television show). So it means he's not wrestling at all at ALL OUT. So Brodie will need a quick challenge if the belt will be defended there. Could be anyone - though all the ranked top five are otherwise booked. I'd love a big man match if Archer answered an open challenge for the title. Give those two 20 minutes and it would be something not seen in years given both their size and agility.
> 
> Cody selling in such a dramatic way further highlights the ridiculousness of the Bucks style. I mean that beatdown paled in comparison to the damage the Bucks take in mid-match and kick out of and continue with. Matt continued fighting after taking a Canadian Destroyer off a ladder through a table for crying out loud.


hit by a golf ball vs hit by a bowling ball

i always forgive more extreme smaller guy offence and recovery


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

how many fans do you all think will be in attendance?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> how many fans do you all think will be in attendance?


daily’s sits 5,500

15% = 825


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> daily’s sits 5,500
> 
> 15% = 825


I hope they figured the reselling issue out. It would suck if some of the pods had to remain empty because some ass clowns wanted to make a buck and risk people's health.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's being reported ( by pwtorch) that Cody is going to take an extended time off to sell the attack (to film an Amell television show). So it means he's not wrestling at all at ALL OUT. So Brodie will need a quick challenge if the belt will be defended there. Could be anyone - though all the ranked top five are otherwise booked. I'd love a big man match if Archer answered an open challenge for the title. Give those two 20 minutes and it would be something not seen in years given both their size and agility.
> 
> Cody selling in such a dramatic way further highlights the ridiculousness of the Bucks style. I mean that beatdown paled in comparison to the damage the Bucks take in mid-match and kick out of and continue with. Matt continued fighting after taking a Canadian Destroyer off a ladder through a table for crying out loud.


Damn if this is true then no Cody vs Brodie at All Out, good on Cody for selling the injury but it also leaves Brodie with no babyface opponents. I don’t agree with it if true, the story is already there and Cody seeking revenge now for the PPV instead of a future Dynamite is the way to go in my personal opinion.

Cage and Archer are heels and can’t take the loss. Maybe Luchasaurus? Brodie putting Dustin and QT in the hospital in a handicap match wouldn’t be bad either.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> I hope they figured the reselling issue out. It would suck if some of the pods had to remain empty because some ass clowns wanted to make a buck and risk people's health.


TK said they would cancel the tickets of any resellers and put the tix up for sale agai

Since it is such a small number - I recon they‘ll get it under control

(I hope)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Damn if this is true then no Cody vs Brodie at All Out, good on Cody for selling the injury but it also leaves Brodie with no babyface opponents. I don’t agree with it if true, the story is already there and Cody seeking revenge now for the PPV instead of a future Dynamite is the way to go in my personal opinion.
> 
> Cage and Archer are heels and can’t take the loss. Maybe Luchasaurus? Brodie putting Dustin and QT in the hospital in a handicap match wouldn’t be bad either.


I recon you’re right with Dustin

Dark Order v Nightmare Fam is going to be a thing, for sure

Luchasaurus and Jake Hager seems to be heading for a clash


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Only thing I'm really looking forward to on this show is MJF/Moxley.* I'm in mandatory quarantine until next Monday though so I might watch live.*
> 
> No idea why AEW continues to persist with Jericho on commentary. It was good for like 2 weeks when the pandemic was depressing the entire world but it's 5-6 months later now and it's not been good since then...


Oof! Hope all is ok Chip


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Oof! Hope all is ok Chip


Yeah, some goober caught coronavirus at work so I'm a "close contact". I've already tested negative but have to stay home for 14 days. Very boring!

Thanks for your concerns


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, some goober caught coronavirus at work so I'm a "close contact". I've already tested negative but have to stay home for 14 days. Very boring!
> 
> Thanks for your concerns


ahh - good luck mate

get a playstation or something 

.....buy wwe 20k, i hear its great


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's being reported ( by pwtorch) that Cody is going to take an extended time off to sell the attack (to film an Amell television show). So it means he's not wrestling at all at ALL OUT. So Brodie will need a quick challenge if the belt will be defended there. Could be anyone - though all the ranked top five are otherwise booked. I'd love a big man match if Archer answered an open challenge for the title. Give those two 20 minutes and it would be something not seen in years given both their size and agility.
> 
> Cody selling in such a dramatic way further highlights the ridiculousness of the Bucks style. I mean that beatdown paled in comparison to the damage the Bucks take in mid-match and kick out of and continue with. Matt continued fighting after taking a Canadian Destroyer off a ladder through a table for crying out loud.


Smart though.

It's obvious they want to turn Cody heel but it'd be pathetic to do it without a proper crowd - more time off means he can potentially come back when more audience members are allowed and then go straight into a heel turn.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I think it's a bit strange that Cody's taken an extended leave just 2 weeks before their biggest PPV. That's like a top WWE talent doing the same thing 2 weeks before Mania. That said he does deserve a break after the last few months he's had, the guy has worked his ass off and hopefully when he does come back it's to a big pop in front of thousands of people.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

So the whole ending of Saturdays show was made, because Cody want to be a TV star? Wonder if this would have gone the same route, if he wouldnt have the tv job?! And for the ones asking for Lee/Archer, I wouldnt have Archer lose his second big match, would make no sense. I actually think it will be Lee/Dustin at AllOut.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

fabi1982 said:


> So the whole ending of Saturdays show was made, because Cody want to be a TV star? Wonder if this would have gone the same route, if he wouldnt have the tv job?! And for the ones asking for Lee/Archer, I wouldnt have Archer lose his second big match, would make no sense. I actually think it will be Lee/Dustin at AllOut.


It's not Cody who assk to be on a TV show, it's Stephen Amell who wants him in it.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> It's not Cody who assk to be on a TV show, it's Stephen Amell who wants him in it.


Thats what Cody told you? Or Meltzer? And whats the difference. If he doesnt care about the companies biggest PPV, it is even worse if he does it because he got asked.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I recon you’re right with Dustin
> 
> Dark Order v Nightmare Fam is going to be a thing, for sure
> 
> Luchasaurus and Jake Hager seems to be heading for a clash



When they come to the UK, we are going mate, be a sweet day and show!! Beers and smoke on me!!


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

fabi1982 said:


> So the whole ending of Saturdays show was made, because Cody want to be a TV star? Wonder if this would have gone the same route, if he wouldnt have the tv job?! And for the ones asking for Lee/Archer, I wouldnt have Archer lose his second big match, would make no sense. I actually think it will be Lee/Dustin at AllOut.


Cardona avenging is friend at all out?


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> Cardona avenging is friend at all out?


Any challanger not being ragdolled as much as Cody will shit on the whole history of the TNT belt in my opinion. But I could have fun watching Ryder being thrown around the ring for 5 minutes.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I suspect Cody will be at All Out in some capacity, even if he doesn't have a match. Maybe a run-in against doctor's orders


----------



## Booooo (Jul 24, 2018)

My guess is they will have Brodie Lee put out an open challenge at ALL OUT in which Cody will be the surprise contender. Regardless of selling, it doesn't make sense to have one of the show's focal points miss out on the company's biggest PPV. When it comes to the match, Brodie should come out on top again. Would put him over even more.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Carter84 said:


> When they come to the UK, we are going mate, be a sweet day and show!! Beers and smoke on me!!


lol, you‘re on


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This ’time-off’ is a ruse


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So, I'm thinking Sammy will get a cheap win in the tables match and then ultimately lose to Matt Hardy in this feud...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298641115273461761


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298641115273461761


The response is even better. How are there functioning people in society with such poor grammar?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298643375961157632


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

WWE doesn’t give a shit about tag team wrestling. I don’t understand why anyone would fault a tag team for going to aew. Tag team wrestling is one of the main things AEW focuses on.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I definitely think Brodie's celebration is being crashed by his eventual All Out challenger, but I don't think Cardona is right for the match. BUT it's the likely choice given he made the save for Cody against a DO attack on his debut and then teamed with Cidy against Silver and Reynolds in his first match. At least that would mean Brodie is retaining but also I think too early as Cardona is still "Zack Ryder" and putting him in a title match on a major PPV is asking to be ridiculed for treating "Luke Harper vs Zack Ryder" as a big deal when that could have been a "WWE Main Event" show match back in February. 

Cardona would be better than Tommy Dreamer as a one-off. Not sure his contract situation with Impact but he tweeted out about how Brodie would pay for hurting all his friends. 

If Lee beats the Zack Ryder out of Matt Cardona that could be a good thing though. Maybe gets an epic beatdown, compete with come color, and Cardona realizes he's not in Kansas any more and is friendless in a land of hungry killers and has to change accordingly if he wants to survive in AEW.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

La Parka said:


> WWE doesn’t give a shit about tag team wrestling. I don’t understand why anyone would fault a tag team for going to aew. Tag team wrestling is one of the main things AEW focuses on.


Yeah. I actually think it is hard to argue that WWE is the major league for tag teams. Tag team championship rarely defended on PPV


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Yeah. I actually think it is hard to argue that WWE is the major league for tag teams. Tag team championship rarely defended on PPV


Come on, it is not like the WWE tag champs were involved in bowling, axe throwing, fighting ninjas, or fighting in a dumpster in the worst match of all time. Yeah, it is beyond a joke at this point.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> The response is even better. How are there functioning people in society with such poor grammar?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298643375961157632


He can't be that stupid. There are so many things wrong with that post that I don't even know where to start or think its even worth starting lol. Literally every word he typed deserves its own paragraph lmao. The only word I agree with is "top" because that's a given seeing that it's WWE.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> Come on, it is not like the WWE tag champs were involved in bowling, axe throwing, fighting ninjas, or fighting in a dumpster in the worst match of all time. Yeah, it is beyond a joke at this point.


they did what now?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> The response is even better. How are there functioning people in society with such poor grammar?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298643375961157632


when the fuck did Bdon get twitter?

(joke bdon, no reports plz) 😅


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't know why wrestlers would even interact with trolls and haters. FTR is way better off in AEW and will get to freelance around the world in hand picked matches once pandemic subsides. 

FTR will co-main event ALL OUT and very likely headline/close out DoN II or Revolution II against Young Bucks.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they did what now?


Trust me, you DO NOT wish to know. I called it the worst "match" I had ever seen at the time and still stand by that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> Trust me, you DO NOT wish to know. I called it the worst "match" I had ever seen at the time and still stand by that.


dude.... yah, maybe i don’t want to know then


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude.... yah, maybe i don’t want to know then


This made Undertaker/Giant Gonzales look like Bret Hart/Steve Austin.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Should Thunder Rosa go full face Día de Muertos make-up as the half face/skull paint look is Darby Allin's thing?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Should Thunder Rosa go full face Día de Muertos make-up as the half face/skull paint look is Darby Allin's thing?


I thought it looked different enough from Darby's


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Well the NBA is cancelled. If they reschedule for tomorrow will that effect Dynamite?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> Come on, it is not like the WWE tag champs were involved in bowling, axe throwing, fighting ninjas, or fighting in a dumpster in the worst match of all time. Yeah, it is beyond a joke at this point.


Or when the tag champs lost to Braun Strowman and Nicholas


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> Or when the tag champs lost to Braun Strowman and Nicholas


Who is Nicholas? A cruiserweight guy?

205live?


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

With the NBA postponing today’s games, do you think they might reschedule them for tomorrow and bump “Dynamite” again?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jazminator said:


> With the NBA postponing today’s games, do you think they might reschedule them for tomorrow and bump “Dynamite” again?


Probably. But Warner/TNT would make up for it bigly given AEW is getting jerked around hard here.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Who is Nicholas? A cruiserweight guy?
> 
> 205live?


He was someone's kid


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Probably. But Warner/TNT would make up for it bigly given AEW is getting jerked around hard here.


If the NBA screws over AEW tomorrow, I’m boycotting the NBA for the rest of the season.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I don't know, with everything I'm seeing now about the NBA Boycotts, it doesn't feel like it's something that will be resolved by tomorrow. So I can't see it affecting AEW, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Who is Nicholas? A cruiserweight guy?
> 
> 205live?


An actual child. Not kidding.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

TD Stinger said:


> I don't know, with everything I'm seeing now about the NBA Boycotts, it doesn't feel like it's something that will be resolved by tomorrow. So I can't see it affecting AEW, unless I'm missing something.


I sure hope not. The NBA can cancel the test of their season for all I care. Just don’t mess with my wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> He was someone's kid





Lheurch said:


> An actual child. Not kidding.
> 
> View attachment 90469


lol - no, this one I knew, I was just interested in the responses 

around after this is when I stopped watching - not because of this, just fell out of love i guess


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Jazminator said:


> With the NBA postponing today’s games, do you think they might reschedule them for tomorrow and bump “Dynamite” again?


not with fans / tickets being sold

doubt it


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> not with fans / tickets being sold
> 
> doubt it


They could still tape it tomorrow and just live with the spoilers leaking and air it whenever.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> not with fans / tickets being sold
> 
> doubt it


I’m sure AEW wants the show to go on. But isn’t it out of their hands? TNT makes the final call.

I’m hearing that tomorrow’s games will be boycotted as well. Good. “Dynamite” should be good to go.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jazminator said:


> With the NBA postponing today’s games, do you think they might reschedule them for tomorrow and bump “Dynamite” again?


If NBA players are holding out until racism is over, we shouldn't have to worry about scheduling conflicts any time soon


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> If NBA players are holding out until racism is over, we shouldn't have to worry about scheduling conflicts any time soon


Wait until they start calling the sports that are not postponing events racist. You know it is coming. I will not be surprised if there are not already hundreds of tweets calling for AEW to postpone tomorrow.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Trust me, you DO NOT wish to know. I called it the worst "match" I had ever seen at the time and still stand by that.


Same. One of the worst "major federation" matches I've seen. I hated it more than Stadium Stampede which is hard to top.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Glad Excalibur is back in the saddle

in hindsight, he is the best announcer they have In many ways - best all-rounder for sure


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298969905837072384


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Bringing back a guy who said the n word while their broadcast partner is sitting out due to racial injustice should lead to some interesting Twitter discourse


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Will there be pressure on Dynamite to not air? Will wrestlers boycott?


LifeInCattleClass said:


> Glad Excalibur is back in the saddle
> 
> in hindsight, he is the best announcer they have In many ways - best all-rounder for sure
> 
> ...


I think it's Schiavone by a lot. Schiavone is sometimes bad with Taz because Taz is unprofessional and is all about banter and amusing himself. 

The three man PBP booth is weird. Announce tandems should be one PBP guy and one Color Commentator with the CC guy being a former wrestler. 

JR is cooked at this point, sad as it is to say. 

Is Golden Boy still with the company or was he down low released like Van Vliet?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Will there be pressure on Dynamite to not air? Will wrestlers boycott?
> 
> I think it's Schiavone by a lot. Schiavone is sometimes bad with Taz because Taz is unprofessional and is all about banter and amusing himself.
> 
> ...


i think GB was a once-off it seems / he does e-sports. Most likely gets paid more

i also agree, Tony is better quality - but excalibur is the better all-rounder / ie> calling moves, remembering the story, doing the call-outs of ‘what date something airs’

Tony is purely a story guy

JR is..... JR

and Taz, as you say, is good - but the banter is..... well, he’s playing his character too much


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Personally i really like the duo of Excalibur and Taz on dark.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Jazminator said:


> I’m sure AEW wants the show to go on. But isn’t it out of their hands? TNT makes the final call.
> 
> I’m hearing that tomorrow’s games will be boycotted as well. Good. “Dynamite” should be good to go.


Apparently the playoff games might resume Friday


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i think GB was a once-off it seems / he does e-sports. Most likely gets paid more
> 
> i also agree, Tony is better quality - but excalibur is the better all-rounder / ie> calling moves, remembering the story, doing the call-outs of ‘what date something airs’
> 
> ...


I think the thing about Excalibur is that you can really tell he's excited about the product. So, even though he sometimes calls a knee to the gut a "kitchen sink" because that's what they call it in WWF No Mercy, I do think he's a good announcer.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299029462265270274


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Interesting. Looks like Pillman JR and Griff Garrison are getting the bump up from jobberdom? Griff does have a recurring bit on both BTE and Sammy's vlog. IMO Will Hobbs has been the most impressive jobber, so I hope he gets a bump up to the "main roster" too.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

El Hammerstone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299029462265270274


Easy win for Lucha Bros/Butcher and Blade. This is mostly just to advance Eddie Kingston’s storyline I would think. Hopefully he cuts a fire promo after. If they had broke up IC, I would have preferred he joined Santana and Ortiz, which could still happen in the future. Really looking forward to tonight’s show.

Is this Brian Pillman’s 1st Dynamite appearance?


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Geeee said:


> Interesting. Looks like Pillman JR and Griff Garrison are getting the bump up from jobberdom?


Nope. They'll still be on the team that's on the losing end of the match but this time it will be on Dynamite and not Dark.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

sjm76 said:


> Nope. They'll still be on the team that's on the losing end of the match but this time it will be on Dynamite and not Dark.


Well yeah they're gonna lose but they're teaming with a "named" team that sometimes wins, so that's pretty significant. Probably indicates that they have been signed by AEW rather than being local enhancement talent. Maybe I'm reading too much into it.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I predict Matt Cardona will interrupt Brodie Lee's celebration to set up Cardona getting killed at All Out and this forum will have a melt down, 

"BUT MUH ZACK RYDER VS LUKE HARPER, ROWAN WILL PROBABLY INTERFERE TOO"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

El Hammerstone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299029462265270274


that must mean Pillman is now officially signed

i know griff confirmed he has a contract on one of sammy’s vlogs


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

El Hammerstone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299029462265270274


I think Kingston might fit better with the other side here - the "land of unwanted toys" aspect of that side fit his hashtag #straydog better.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Interesting. Looks like Pillman JR and Griff Garrison are getting the bump up from jobberdom?


How so?


----------



## Booooo (Jul 24, 2018)

Why on earth are bums Janela and Sonny Kiss getting TV time over legit talents such as Lance Archer, Brian Cage and Ricky Starks? 

The show is good, but could be great if they actually utilized the talent available. Instead they are opting for folks who don't belong anywhere near a ring.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Booooo said:


> Why on earth are bums Janela and Sonny Kiss getting TV time over legit talents such as Lance Archer, Brian Cage and Ricky Starks?
> 
> The show is good, but could be great if they actually utilized the talent available. Instead they are opting for folks who don't belong anywhere near a ring.


Ugh, they are seriously having YET ANOTHER 8 man cluster on Dynamite? And is "features" Jelly? Kill me now.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

So at what time does this episode start ?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Booooo said:


> Why on earth are bums Janela and Sonny Kiss getting TV time over legit talents such as Lance Archer, Brian Cage and Ricky Starks?
> 
> The show is good, but could be great if they actually utilized the talent available. Instead they are opting for folks who don't belong anywhere near a ring.


Starks and Cage have something going on with Darby Allin - they don't need to be on television every week. If they're not on this week they're surely on next week and will have an ALL OUT match one way or another between them. Archer is a man without an upper card face opponent right now. Better not to use him than throw him in a nothing feud with a low card face where he is diminished even if he wins. I mean does Archer vs Scorpio Sky move any needle?

Brodie and Cage have political support backstage as Brodie had Jericho, Arn and Moxley supporting his signing and Cage is in the Young Bucks sphere of influence and travels with them from California each week. Cody commented that he didn't want to bring Archer in when he was signed but was pleasantly surprised by him during their program. Archer's other issue is he needs to win his next feud and there isn't a lot of upper card faces available and over to lose to. When Hangman and Omega break up Page vs Brodie might become a thing for Hangman, maybe Archer vs Omega? With Omega taking the L in the program before going full Cleaner in AEW?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Booooo said:


> Why on earth are bums Janela and Sonny Kiss getting TV time over legit talents such as Lance Archer, Brian Cage and Ricky Starks?
> 
> The show is good, but could be great if they actually utilized the talent available. Instead they are opting for folks who don't belong anywhere near a ring.


I mean they're just there to get beat up and lose. I'm sure this segment will actually be good because of Eddie Kingston.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> So at what time does this episode start ?


Normal start time (8pm Eastern US/7 Central).


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> Normal start time (8pm Eastern US/7 Central).


Thank you


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

All I want out of tonight's episode is FTR winning the gauntlet match and cementing a straight up tag match with Omega/Hangman. I don't want a triple threat with the Bucks nosing themselves into it. FTR vs Hangman/Omega has MOTY potential. 

I don't know what Bucks would do at ALL OUT though otherwise so the fear will be there until they're booked into another match. Maybe something with Kingston's new faction coming after them as YB does have history with both Lucha Brothers and Butcher&Blade.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Will there be pressure on Dynamite to not air? Will wrestlers boycott?
> 
> I think it's Schiavone by a lot. Schiavone is sometimes bad with Taz because Taz is unprofessional and is all about banter and amusing himself.
> 
> ...





LifeInCattleClass said:


> i think GB was a once-off it seems / he does e-sports. Most likely gets paid more
> 
> i also agree, Tony is better quality - but excalibur is the better all-rounder / ie> calling moves, remembering the story, doing the call-outs of ‘what date something airs’
> 
> ...


JR is "carry-able" if he has 2 other guys with him and if those other 2 guys are good. I know most people hate the 3 man booths that have become common in wrestling nowadays, but it's needed when you have JR on your team. Any time it's been him and just one other guy, the show suffers. Especially when it's him and Excalibur. Those 2 just come from different worlds.

I like Taz's personality, though honestly I think he has a tendency to joke too much on commentary to the point where it takes away from the product. Hell, he doesn't give a shit when he's doing Dark from what I've seen. And when he's with JR, they tend to bring the worst out of each other.

But with Tony, he's like a mix of that old school commentator with the perfect voice that' still excited to talk about the current generation. And with Excalibur, while he has his quirks that a bit annoying at times, he brings the passion and energy for the newer generation of wrestling.

Add Excalibur and Tony together, and they're the perfect pair to balance JR and keep him on the rails so that when the time comes for it, he can just be JR.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> All I want out of tonight's episode is FTR winning the gauntlet match and cementing a straight up tag match with Omega/Hangman. I don't want a triple threat with the Bucks nosing themselves into it. FTR vs Hangman/Omega has MOTY potential.
> 
> I don't know what Bucks would do at ALL OUT though otherwise so the fear will be there until they're booked into another match. Maybe something with Kingston's new faction coming after them as YB does have history with both Lucha Brothers and Butcher&Blade.


Yeah I really hope the Bucks are not involved as well. It would certainly dilute a straight up epic FTR vs Hangman/Omega match.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Well, it's the first week with fans back in attendance (not many, but still), so here's to hoping they've saved something big for the occasion.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I feel like AEW should pull out all of the stops tonight. Internet hate aside, Roman returning was a big shock moment for WWE, and AEW feels a bit flat in comparison. Hope they deliver!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

rich110991 said:


> I feel like AEW should pull out all of the stops tonight. Internet hate aside, Roman returning was a big shock moment for WWE, and AEW feels a bit flat in comparison. Hope they deliver!


I doubt it given the PPV in 1o days time. AEW is far from flat right now, Cody's destruction last week a bigger shock than Reigns return.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> JR is "carry-able" if he has 2 other guys with him and if those other 2 guys are good. I know most people hate the 3 man booths that have become common in wrestling nowadays, but it's needed when you have JR on your team. Any time it's been him and just one other guy, the show suffers. Especially when it's him and Excalibur. Those 2 just come from different worlds.
> 
> I like Taz's personality, though honestly I think he has a tendency to joke too much on commentary to the point where it takes away from the product. Hell, he doesn't give a shit when he's doing Dark from what I've seen. And when he's with JR, they tend to bring the worst out of each other.
> 
> ...


Nailed it


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I doubt it given the PPV in 1o days time. AEW is far from flat right now, Cody's destruction last week a bigger shock than Reigns return.


Each to their own. I think Roman was the bigger shock. I am a big fan of AEW too.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

confirmed on the preshow that Sammy vs Hardy is the main


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Geeee said:


> confirmed on the preshow that Sammy vs Hardy is the main


For me it's normal to have gimmick match like that in the main event.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> confirmed on the preshow that Sammy vs Hardy is the main


....... that is...... a choice

dammit.... i do not like Hardy

they better bring it / sammy better win


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think it will set up a TLC match at ALL OUT between them given it's a tables match and chairs has obviously played a major role already even if unintentionally. 

Gutsy call on the ME but I like it. Elevates the feud and with no NXT competition they can take chances. I don't think any fans who are around for the second hour would tune out because of it. Gauntlet match probably opens the show and goes 40+ minutes. 

(Another way of looking at this ME choice is that Trump could start talking before the 10 o'clock hour and AEW is sacrificing Sammy and Matt here, but I'll take the positive slant on this decision).

Problem with a TLC match is what is hanging in the middle of the ring? I guess given the focus of that "extra heavy chair" that could be the prize, and unlike when it's a title and reaching it means you win the match, the AEW TLC match would have the chair weapon to be claimed by one of the combatants and the match otherwise ends by pinfall or sub, but the finish cannot happen until the chair has been reached and claimed.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think it will set up a TLC match at ALL OUT between them given it's a tables match and chairs has obviously played a major role already even if unintentionally.
> 
> Gutsy call on the ME but I like it. Elevates the feud and with no NXT competition they can take chances. I don't think any fans who are around for the second hour would tune out because of it. Gauntlet match probably opens the show and goes 40+ minutes.
> 
> ...


i’ve been wondering about that chair spot

that is the same chair Hardy hobbled out with one time to hit Hardy with (after the golf cart incident)

and he got a side effect (is that the right name)

i think Sammy was always supposed to throw that chair - just Hardy could not get his hands up - not so sure anymore it was Sammy’s mistake

(you can see the chair in their promo package)

00:33


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298809961913430016


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’ve been wondering about that chair spot
> 
> that is the same chair Hardy hobbled out with one time to hit Hardy with (after the golf cart incident)
> 
> ...


I think I remember reading one of the chairs was gimmicked but Sammy grabbed the wrong one or something. Not sure.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Why are you guys down on Hardy & Sammy?? Seems like an above average TV match


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pippen94 said:


> Why are you guys down on Hardy & Sammy?? Seems like an above average TV match


hardy can’t move mate - just slow - i fear for his health


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> Why are you guys down on Hardy & Sammy?? Seems like an above average TV match


Ha, we actually agree on something. Once Matt stopped teleporting and became serious, this is the Matt Hardy I was happy was coming in. He is a name people know and will be putting over younger talent.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hardy and Guevara main eventing? Strange choice, I think that means some shit is about to go down, Sammy is definitely gonna bring it hard.

I think Hardy wins tonight and Sammy wins at All Out


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’ve been wondering about that chair spot
> 
> that is the same chair Hardy hobbled out with one time to hit Hardy with (after the golf cart incident)
> 
> ...


I think he just chucked it too hard. Also it was said Hardy/agents expected the Sabu throw where he threw it flat at you whereas Sammy whipped it edge first. Sammy also showed his back on his Vlog from the Hardy chair shots last week, and Hardy stiffed him good with them as a receipt.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Hardy and Guevara main eventing? Strange choice, I think that means some shit is about to go down, Sammy is definitely gonna bring it hard.
> 
> I think Hardy wins tonight and Sammy wins at All Out


That's how I'd book it as well, however AEW liked to slow walk storylines and that booking would blow off the feud for the time being at least. Hardy has talked about a Hardy Compound match with Sammy, but I guess that could be on a circle back to this feud at a later date.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Gauntlet to start let’s get it


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

500 people in attendance and cheering is music to my ears.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I missed the fans singing more than I realized.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

My first time watching AEW live tonight, i'm UK lol

Let's go FTR!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

A lot of hotties in the crowd lol, I missed the crowd singing


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Any update on when Excalibur is back? Didn't imagine he'd be off TV this long. Not seen anything said either.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

OK, heading the fans sing Jericho‘s them after so many months was cool.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Man its so much better with fans night and day difference


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

wow already what a difference having a small percent of fans has done for the energy


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Authentic crowd noise does sound so good, i can't lie!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Alex6691 said:


> Any update on when Excalibur is back? Didn't imagine he'd be off TV this long. Not seen anything said either.



hopefully never, he sounds terrible announcing and has weird sentences and marks out for everyhthing


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Now with some fans should they change the position of the hard camera?


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

shandcraig said:


> hopefully never, he sounds terrible announcing and has weird sentences and marks out for everyhthing


Genuine question dude. Not advocating him be back, just wondered what the situation is. Especially when you consider how soon Sammy came back. I don't mind Excalibur too much though. He's at least informative which nowadays JR can be quite oblivious as to what's going on.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

No man should have sideburns like the Young Bucks..


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Jericho saying Dustin’a never been in Canada. He’s clearly never seen Canadian Stampede.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Alex6691 said:


> Genuine question dude. Not advocating him be back, just wondered what the situation is. Especially when you consider how soon Sammy came back. I don't mind Excalibur too much though. He's at least informative which nowadays JR can be quite oblivious as to what's going on.


There was a picture posted today that had him at the booth so I expected it tonight. Honestly glad he is not though. Taz is much better. Put him on Dark.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

It’s a super kick partyyyy


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Same old shit by the bucks, dont know how people can be so excited about them. Lack of story telling


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Lheurch said:


> There was a picture posted today that had him at the booth so I expected it tonight. Honestly glad he is not though. Taz is much better. Put him on Dark.


Yeah, I'm enjoying Taz. Odd as I hated him during his later days in TNA. From what I read online a lot of people felt the same. Feel like he was spending too much time on commentary trying to get himself over and telling shit jokes. He's been great in AEW though.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hopefully the Bucks lose to Best Friends next


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chuck Taylor dumbly trying to run like the slob he is.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The leg slappers


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, that match existed. Hopefully this one raises the bar.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Greatest double team leg slap ive ever seen


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hard to imagine a match I want to see less than Bucks vs Chuck.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Young Bucks just aren't my kinda tag team.....Jericho is awesome on commentary!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jericho having Demo God in his titantron is hilarious, and it's great to hear fans sing along with Judas again, but he broke his number one rule as a heel, and that's not to be a mark for himself. He always prided himself on not going out of his way to get cheered like the other "cool heels."*


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Hard to imagine a match I want to see less than Bucks vs Chuck.


Sonny and Janela vs. Bucks?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Fuck stupid blue on the crowd, you cant even see then


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> Sonny and Janela vs. Bucks?


Well, yeah. Guess it was easy!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

BF have to win here. You can’t do Bucks vs. FTR for the first time ever in a Gauntlet match.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Trent vs Nick Jackson in a hair vs hair match to rid one of them of their shite hairlines.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jericho being a tweener on commentary but still a heel otherwise is weird.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Christ these matches take forever


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This match still feels like it’s in 1st Gear


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

I can't be the only one who find Jericho so obnoxious. Like in a STFU I'm gonna mute my TV way


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

i have no idea what is happening FiteTV has completely crashed out for me


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I just want Private Party to be tag champs in the near future.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Its the Covid era and Chuck chooses to get into the worse shape of his life.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It does suck the crowd is not more easily visible on camera, but they have definitely improved the atmosphere.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I honestly don’t know how people live in Florida during summer time I would pass out


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Chuck seems hurt.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Haha jericho just made fun of his sideburns


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Its the Covid era and Chuck chooses to get into worse shape.


I've always wondered is it slightly homoerotic when people prefer their wrestlers to have muscles?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Alex6691 said:


> I've always wondered is it slightly homoerotic when people prefer their wrestlers to have muscles?


No matter which way you swing, I figure Chuck will still be gross to look at.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Alex6691 said:


> I've always wondered is it slightly homoerotic when people prefer their wrestlers to have muscles?


We want people whose job it is to simulate combat to look the part. Not look like the average slob at Golden Corral.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wtfffff?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Alex6691 said:


> I've always wondered is it slightly homoerotic when people prefer their wrestlers to have muscles?


Its a cosmetic business. He is being judged by promoters, fans, and his peers. You have to at least look like an athlete.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

HANGMAN HOW COULD YOU!


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

El Hammerstone said:


> No matter which way you swing, I figure Chuck will still be gross to look at.


Ha!


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Actually an interesting way to avoid giving away Bucks and FTR


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

shadow_spinner said:


> I can't be the only one who find Jericho so obnoxious. Like in a STFU I'm gonna mute my TV way


He talks too much, as funny as it sounds for a commentator.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Whoa lmao FTR really got into Pages head last week


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So Hangman prevents the Bucks from doing a double team move and HE is the bad guy?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks Hangman! He did the right thing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Fans are back. Brodie is TNT Champ. Hangman betrayal storyline is a go. We move!*


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

How much cocaine has Jericho snorted before the show?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lheurch said:


> We want people whose job it is to simulate combat to look the part. Not look like the average slob at Golden Corral.



Problem is they dont have ther diverse charcters where it dont matter. Like right now everyone in the ring basically play themselves. You have dramatic characters like mankind it dont Matter. So instead its a generic dude with a sloppy body


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That’s as far as Hangman has ever gone in terms of going against The Elite. That felt like a big step on this story.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I fuck with the FTR/Tully jackets sooo hard


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Problem is they dont have ther diverse charcters where it dont matter. Like right now everyone in the ring basically play themselves. You have dramatic characters like mankind it dont Matter. So instead its a generic dude with a sloppy body


Right, exactly. Guys like Mankind, Bam Bam, and Vader did not need to look like body builders. Chuck is just a sloppy looking generic dude with a bad haircut.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good continuation from the backstage segment between FTR and Hangman last week lol FTR is playing Page like a fiddle


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Drunk actions are sober thoughts


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> So Hangman prevents the Bucks from doing a double team move and HE is the bad guy?


Your dislike for the Bucks is hilarious 😂


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Lheurch said:


> Right, exactly. Guys like Mankind, Bam Bam, and Vader did not need to look like body builders. Chuck is just a sloppy looking generic dude with a bad haircut.


Better haircut than his partner. Trent needs to shave it off.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Your dislike for the Bucks is hilarious 😂


I really hope they are just left off the PPV heh. Kayfabe-wise though, they are heels, always double teaming everyone. But I know they do not care about things like logic and storytelling


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

FTR & Lucha Bro's are my two favourite tag teams right now. I've been a fan of FTR ever since they debuted in NXT.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Epic tag match at All Out 100% confirmed now can’t wait


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Your dislike for the Bucks is hilarious 😂


I think a lot of people hate them. They have fans but its pretty 50 50


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Epic tag match at All Out 100% confirmed now can’t wait


Should be a barn burner for sure.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

You know for a show with a crowd, albeit a small one, you barely notice they’re there.

I like FTR going after Chuck’s leg.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wait..Reba is wrestling tonight?








Brb, gonna get lotion.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

never mind


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

FTR work so well as heels


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> You know for a show with a crowd, albeit a small one, you barely notice they’re there.
> 
> I like FTR going after Chuck’s leg.


It is pretty amazing when actual storytelling and logic break out!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

El Hammerstone said:


> Wait, I left the room for a minute, how did FTR win?


Chuck tapped out after they worked on the leg


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> Wait, I left the room for a minute, how did FTR win?


Submitted Chuck thankfully.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Over already? Kind of lame. I wonder if Chuck is really hurt. Hope not.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Chuck tapped out after they worked on the leg


That sentence would make literally zero sense to a Buck


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Chuck tapped out after they worked on the leg


I know that now, I just came back into the room and the bell was constantly ringing and I was confused.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

FTR v Page/Omega at All Out as I predicted. Should be an awesome match.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This is why FTR were so good in NXT, perfect old school heel work.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I like how Hangman robbed us of the Young Bucks vs FTR to add extra heat on himself. *


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> So Hangman prevents the Bucks from doing a double team move and HE is the bad guy?


Tag teams do double team moves.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

YOUR Next AEW Tag Team Champions FTR!!


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

That whole gauntlet felt kinda off. Right winners tho


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tony looks like he’s sick of Jericho lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Accidental double post, so I'll use this bandwidth to say MJF 2020. #WeDeserveBetter*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Tag teams do double team moves.


For the 5/10 second counts where they are allowed to, faces do, yes. Bucks just jump in and do whatever, whenever, constantly.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Was hoping for more from the Gauntlet. Match never felt like it got out of 1st gear.

Right team won though.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I understand there was 4 matches but that shouldnt have taken half an hour


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Did Darby puncture himself? Lunatic lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Archer on Dynamite!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So no Darby vs Starks at All Out?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hey, Archer is back after like 2 months off TV


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Darby Allin is a fucking lunatic. Did he survive?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So, I guess no Darby vs. Cage or Starks match All Out. He’s in the Battle Royal.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Archer vs Moxley incoming after All Out


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

He bought one ticket to Jobberville!


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

LANCE


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Is this the first time we've seen Lance in front of a crowd!?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Murderhawk back to murder fools!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, both WWE and AEW managed to air murders on live TV this week heh.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hyping up Archer to win Casino Battle Royal and challenge Moxley next.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Murder, he wrote.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chokeslam was fucking awesome.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Archer should just keep the chokeslam as his finish. Looks way better than the black out.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

"Jake is Orgasmic"


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I think this almost confirms MJF is losing at All Out and we’re getting Archer beating Moxley for the gold


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

How does a guy go 13-1 and not get a title shot???


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Its 2020 and Sean Mulata is still jobbing. Yikes.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Is this the first time we've seen Lance in front of a crowd!?


He debuted in front of a crowd back in March. And that was it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hahaha Jake did the pussy licking gesture on live TV?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

CBR is a cheap easy way to get most of the roster on the ALL OUT card. Starks and Cage probably in the CBR as well. I wonder if there will be any surprise entries - given the depth of the roster it wouldn't be necessary.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> CBR is a cheap easy way to get most of the roster on the ALL OUT card. Starks and Cage probably in the CBR as well. I wonder if there will be any surprise entries - given the depth of the roster it wouldn't be necessary.


Unless it’s someone like Miro


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> He debuted in front of a crowd back in March. And that was it.


Been so long - I had forgot.

Must be great for some of these guys to have a crowd to play off again!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> Unless it’s someone like Miro


There were rumors that Jeff Cobb signed with someone, so I had him in mind.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Archer is interacting with the crowd during the break


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I think this almost confirms MJF is losing at All Out and we’re getting Archer beating Moxley for the gold



Thats a mistake.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Archer is interacting with the crowd during the break


FITE doesn’t show that stuff anymore.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Thats a mistake.


I would prefer Archer beat Moxley than MJF personally


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Brian Cage needs to come out.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cage vs Archer would be a pretty crazy match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They need more than 10% capacity lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I would prefer Archer beat Moxley than MJF personally



Archer is a good hand that needs to be on the show but he isnt a world champion.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jake’s hilarious.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is gonna be a crazy battle royal with Darby and these 4 in there damn


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Brian Cage is a physical specimen!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No excuse for not giving us Darby vs Ricky at the PPV.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Man all these guys are way more deserving of the TNT belt than we. Also I know the FTW belt is meaningless but it still feels suited for cage for this gimmick storyline


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Brian Cage vs Archer is a money big man match. I'd love to see it.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fuckin Thunder Rosa man I love this woman


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nothing like a good heel vs heel hoss fight


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Glad they were able to get footage from NWA. I still want her to do something live before the PPV though.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

As much as their Women’s Divison doesn’t matter, I’m really hyped for Rosa vs. Shida.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoa, that "legal officer" looked majorly cracked out.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Nwa exposer on aew is good for nwa


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If Nwa is letting them use clips then there’s gonna be a merger or invasion storyline I think, dope video package


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Shida vs. Thunder Rosa.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

All Out will be my first time watching Thunder Rosa wrestle.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Not a fan of NWA, but I'm always down for cross promotional fights. I wish WWE had the balls to do it more often. They're probably really afraid of doing it ever again since that's how they lost Jericho to New Japan and he jump-started AEW in the first place.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If Thunder Rosa is here... are we not too far off from having the Real Worlds Champion Nick Aldis from showing up soon?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> If Nwa is letting them use clips then there’s gonna be a merger or invasion storyline I think, dope video package


No need for a merger AEW have mostly plucked the good stuff from NWA anyway. 

Allysin Kay and Nick Aldis would be the only other ones left


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Oracle said:


> No need for a merger AEW have mostly plucked the good stuff from NWA anyway.
> 
> Allysin Kay and Nick Aldis would be the only other ones left


I'd take Eli Drake as well


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oracle said:


> No need for a merger AEW have mostly plucked the good stuff from NWA anyway.
> 
> Allysin Kay and Nick Aldis would be the only other ones left


Yeah true, would make for a cool storyline though later down the line


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

NWA being used as like a place to send younger talent to work on character development and promos would be great to be honest if there is some kind of link between them.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

That Shida/Thunder Rosa promo and contract signing has me so pumped for this match.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

MJF needs to smash that zimmer frame right across Moxley‘s back.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Why does mjf look like a complete bitch? How is that compelling for a championship match lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Finally a real fan ovation nice lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

taker1986 said:


> That Shida/Thunder Rosa promo and contract signing has me so pumped for this match.


Same here man I’m looking forward to it just as much as the double main event at All Out


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mox deserved a better reign.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

midgetlover69 said:


> Why does mjf look like a complete bitch? How is that compelling for a championship match lol


He is going to drop the injury act and smash Mox in the segment.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

El Hammerstone said:


> I'd take Eli Drake as well


I'd love to see Eli Drake come to AEW, he did some really great work on Impact. He has everything it takes to be huge.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Why does aew production presentation have to be so damn colourful in every single tone. No theme to it and very wwe ish


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Mox won PWI?? Does this mean all 3 shield guys have finished a year ranked first??


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Moxley chants. How I’ve missed them.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Time for my weekly post missing Riho.
Back, hurry back...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

taker1986 said:


> Mox won PWI?? Does this mean all 3 shield guys have finished a year ranked first??


1. Jon Moxley
2. Adam Cole
3. Chris Jericho
4. Drew McIntyre
5. Tetsuya Naito
6. Kazuchika Okada
7. Cody Rhodes
8. Seth Rollins
9. Kofi Kingston
10. AJ Styles
11. Keith Lee
12. Brock Lesnar
13. Kenny Omega
14. Roman Reigns
15. Nick Aldis
16. Bray Wyatt
17. Kota Ibushi
18. Rush
19. Braun Strowman
20. Jacob Fatu
21. Will Ospreay
22. MJF
23. Aleister Black
24. Kento Miyahara
25. WALTER


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

taker1986 said:


> Mox won PWI?? Does this mean all 3 shield guys have finished a year ranked first??


Roman hasn't been #1 but Seth got it in 2015.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Did anybody catch the Vince McMahon voice while MJF was mocking Moxley's crazy gimmick? 🤣*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man MJF is killing it


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Haha New Jack mention in 2020.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao a Zandig name drop


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I wish I got a nickle for every time I've heard "Jon" in this segment.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

These were not names I expected to hear on national tv, or much at all in 2020.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

New Jack about to find MJF in that dark alley.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

MJF is doing to Mox what Rock did to Billy Gunn in 1999.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trophies said:


> New Jack about to find MJF in that dark alley.


There is a good 30% chance he is just going to show up next week now heh.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

MJF is great but this is going on too long.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SHOTS FIRED AT RENEE


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So MJF is probably tapping out or passing out at All Out.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Haha I knew MJF would bring up Renee


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ok at least Mox is talking now.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Really hope this feud goes two PPVs


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"You're a dead man"


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What a fucking brilliant segment.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That went way too long.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Segment ran a little long, but MJF was really good and Mox’s rebuttal was solid.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This is to cheesy. MJF is a great talker


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Lheurch said:


> "You're a dead man"
> 
> View attachment 90517


”You got no guts”


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was an awesome segment, MJF spoke a little too long but it’s all good


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Big money promo for the world title. Crazy that the WWE struggles to do something this effective.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

A contract signing that had context and made sense, rare.

Bit long winded, but good segment.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Was hoping for Mox vs Wardlow oh well. I'm sure the segment with the lawyer will be fun


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm starting to think that Moxley retains at All Out the more this feud has went on. I love MJF though.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Geeee said:


> Was hoping for Mox vs Wardlow oh well. I'm sure the segment with the lawyer will be fun


You don't wanna job out Wardlow when he's gonna be feuding with MJF probably after this feud.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good promo from P and P, Hopefully this 8 man is quick


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> I'm starting to think that Moxley retains at All Out the more this feud has went on. I love MJF though.


Yep always was going to.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I didn't like the part where MJF was naming the ECW originals. Felt a bit awkward and out of place. The rest was good.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What a lopsided match. This better go five minutes at most.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Pre-ordered.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AEW has so many people who can cut great promos


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Yo I LOVE that shirt Eddie is rocking


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

AEW using Brian Pillman Jr as a ham and egger is shameful


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This jobber team LOL


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Chris22 said:


> Roman hasn't been #1 but Seth got it in 2015.


Roman has in 2016.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I still think Eddie is fucking with these guys. This group is to randon and Santana and ortiz dont act like inner circle anymore


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Griff Garrison is back, time to mark out.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Team twink gonna get wrecked.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I miss El Triángulo de la Muerte. That was short-lived.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I can relate heavy to Eddie Kingston just based off the shirt, brown people suffer the same issues black people do


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Eddie Kingstons fucking shirt.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Lucha Butchers should have already been won this. Wtf.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lucha Bro's are such an awesome team, this should be an easy win for them.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I can Literally hear the cable viewership dropping for this match


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Jericho calling Sonny Kiss weird. He's about to get cancelled by the alphabet people 😂


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Aew squash Match have to be at least 7 minutes


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Jericho calling Sonny Kiss weird. He's about to get cancelled by the alphabet people 😂


I can already see the cancel culture mobilizing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It is like team Eddie invaded a middle school gym.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> Roman has in 2016.


You are right sir, i checked again on wikipedia. I was looking at the wrong list. My bad.

Seth has won it twice.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Luchasaurus and B/B have been dominating, just beat them


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I didn't like the part where MJF was naming the ECW originals. Felt a bit awkward and out of place. The rest was good.


Ya he's just trying to tell story that Mox likes hardcore crap and he likes classic wrestlers. Even though Moxley favorite wrestler going up was Bret Hart lol.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

It’s just the Brodie celebration and the tables match left right?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

How are we supposed to take this new stable seriously when theyre struggling this hard with guys that can't even win on Dark?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Lucha Bros feel so normal compared to how hot they were last year.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> It’s just the Brodie celebration and the tables match left right?


The Big Swole handicap match as well


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> It’s just the Brodie celebration and the tables match left right?


Also the handicap match


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What a dominant new group. Struggling against Jelly.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Lucha Bros feel so normal compared to how hot they were last year.


Sadly.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Em i the only one that hates this meaninglessness randon mixed group matches?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Em i the only one that hates this meaninglessness randon mixed group matches?


No. They suck.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Janela deserved to get drilled there


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They are going to beat Brian and not Jelly? Come on.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Really, you couldn't have Jelly or Kiss take the fall?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I didn't like the part where MJF was naming the ECW originals. Felt a bit awkward and out of place. The rest was good.


Onita I don't know if I'd count, FMW and ECW did have a working agreement though. Zandig definitely isn't an ECW original, he started CZW, so he fit in well in that promo considering Moxley spent a lot of his early career there.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Eddie in the Casino match. Good.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man that Casino Royal is gonna be stacked


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They've done Pillman wrong


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man that Cody and Brandi beat down was epic


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Who keeps booking meaningless random paired group matches


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

imthegame19 said:


> Ya he's just trying to tell story that Mox likes hardcore crap and he likes classic wrestlers. Even though Moxley favorite wrestler going up was Bret Hart lol.


Yeah but it didn't make sense because Mox loves classic wrestling. Whatever.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Who keeps booking meaningless random paired group matches


Tony.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Brodie Lee bueno.
Dork Order can F off.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

That Eddie Kingston guy is a bit annoying, The Blade can stay on my TV a little longer though.....


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Who keeps booking meaningless random paired group matches


Who else could they face?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Eddie Kingston is already a top 3 promo.*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Colt on that damn scooter, lol.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh look its the group everyone hated but suddenling in love with


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Love Evil Uno on the mic.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They bought scooters and lawn mowers? Dumb.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Are they starting a landscaping business?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Tony.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Is this the first BTE crossover?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

They’re making the group more like how they are on BTE.

Good.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

He can talk though


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Brodie is definitely bangin Anna Jay


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Brodie is definitely bangin Anna Jay


Why else start a cult?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

They're really trying to recruit Hangman with those lawn mowers aren't they!?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Erik. said:


> They're really trying to recruit Hangman with those lawn mowers aren't they!?


I thought they were doing it to mock him.

They did say FUCK HANGMAN on the last BTE


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

So, Cody will get it back.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> I thought they were doing it to mock him.
> 
> They did say FUCK HANGMAN on the last BTE


Good point


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you for killing the small one.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Oracle said:


> Who else could they face?


Not book massive group matches and have all these people either do proper singles or tags


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Brodi Lee seems a lot more comfortable in this role now than he was in the beginning.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jesus she’s hot


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

“You deserve it!”
“Shut the hell up!”

Lmao


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

His new suit fits better


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"No more TV time. Im on watch!" 🤣


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Anna Jay vs Shida will be huge if they keep building her.*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Scorpio vs. Brodie? I’m fine with that.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

JACKED RYDER


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh great...I smell another 8 man next week...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Brodie doesn’t give a shit about anyone but Anna Jay lmao 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Brodie doesn’t give a shit about anyone but Anna Jay lmao 😂


Same here.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Way to remind everyone the Dork Order are still dorks that can't handle QT Marshall and Zack Ryder.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Oh great...I smell another 8 man next week...


You smell 2-4 less than I do then.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So I wonder if it’s Ryder or Scorpio facing Brodie at All Out.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> So I wonder if it’s Ryder or Scorpio facing Brodie at All Out.


4 way.

Brodie vs. Cardona vs. Dustin vs. Sky


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Brodie treats his own guys like jobbers, not sure whether to laugh or facepalm.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Lol shee cocky


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dark Order should just be Brodie, Anna, 10, Uno, and Grayson they don’t need the rest of the geeks lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Brodie is definitely bangin Anna Jay


He's married I'm pretty sure


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"Its gonna be Cody's minions against Brodie's minions " 

Jericho is amazing on the commentary booth.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

What's the main event tonight?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

ABH-22 said:


> What's the main event tonight?


Matt vs Sammy


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Hulk Cardona and the power of anabolic ster... er... vitamins and prayers.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

shandcraig said:


> Lol shee cocky


She's backed by her simp army. Her confidence is through the roof!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Road Warrior Buck looks like he is about to cry haha.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hangman is broken inside


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Please deck him Hangman


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Big story development there damn


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The bucks have really gone to the bottom of the roster for me


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The Hangman storyline is great.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Rebel is wearing pants? Sigh wtf.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The more I think about it - the more it seems like Hangman will turn.

He's been acting like a pretty shitty friend lately.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I’d rather they just have Britt cut a promo over this


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

What’s with the broken mirror?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They're getting closer to pulling that trigger on Page. Can't wait!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Any other situation and I’d alight at that drama, but that’s been building for about a year now. Damn. What happens next


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well this match is already ugly


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hangman will surpass them all, he doesn't need the elite anyways.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

scshaastin said:


> What’s with the broken mirror?


It was money.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why do I hear so many remote buttons being clicked all of a sudden?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Can't wait to see Britt Baker back in action. She's been halfway carrying the women's division in a wheel chair for 5 months.*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, this match is bad.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Yup. Baker is way better as a slimey heel. It wasn’t that difficult.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Just saw the women match. Good Lord the humanity...! The botches. the badly executed slow moves...! 😂


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

So sloppy


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Horrible.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Rebel is terrible


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

There is a reason AEW had to reach out to the NWA for a title challenger.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Botch ... botch


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Botchamania is running wild.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Get Britt away from this nonsense please


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, that was awful.



Erik. said:


> The more I think about it - the more it seems like Hangman will turn.
> 
> He's been acting like a pretty shitty friend lately.


You can argue both sides have been jerks at times. In a way Hangman is kind of a sympathetic character. This is just how I view it, but to me he drinks because he’s sad and confused, which causes him to be easily manipulated.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Good thing they aren’t replaying that finish.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Whoanma said:


> Yup. Baker is way better as a slimey heel. It wasn’t that difficult.


Yeah, when i first saw her when AEW started i just didn't get her at all, the dentist gimmick was confusing, i was like "why?" but her heel turn has completely changed my view of her.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jericho vs Jelly? Kill me now, what a horror show.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tay Conti Is signed hell yeah


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

8 man tag at All Out? Lame.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ha, called that 8 man.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Of course Tayna would accept. This is the biggest push she has ever gotten in her whole career!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AEW is spamming 8 man tags


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Pillman looks like a star why is he a jobbrr?

Loved the mjf moxley segment

Eddie Kingston is an outstanding talker

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

AEW is afraid of stereotypes. Everyone feels miss matched these days


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ugh we were so close to an OC-free show.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> AEW is spamming 8 man tags


NJPW AMERICA


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Main event is looking like another squash match. Hardly any TV time left


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This is probably the best episode of Dynamite they've ever done. Very strong episode.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Mimosa Horror Show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm glad they officially picked up Conti. AEW's Women's Division needs all the help it can get.*


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

epfou1 said:


> Main event is looking like another squash match. Hardly any TV time left


Saving it for the PPV so it doesnt really matter


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

They REALLY need Excalibur back.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> Well, that was awful.
> 
> 
> 
> You can argue both sides have been jerks at times. In a way Hangman is kind of a sympathetic character. This is just how I view it, but to me he drinks because he’s sad and confused, which causes him to be easily manipulated.


Yea I think even though he's the one that did a shitty thing and the Bucks are right, he always come off as the face. The man cannot be hated. We all think he's going to turn heel and side with FTR, perhaps it may just put a fire up his butt and take it to FTR.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sammy/Hardy only getting like 10mins?! And it's the main event?!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AEW’s women’s division now has:

Tay Conti
Riho 
Britt Baker
Ivelisse
Diamante
Nyla Rose
Big Swole
Penelope Ford
Shida
Statlander 
Brandi 
Allie
Maybe Thunder Rosa

It’s getting better for sure, still needs work though.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chris22 said:


> Sammy/Hardy only getting like 10mins?! And it's the main event?!


Table match doesn’t need long, they will probably have another match at All Out


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Table match doesn’t need long, they will probably have another match at All Out


They should.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

Caught the mjf moxley promo and enjoyed it. Saw sonny kiss and changed the channel. Congrats Tony keep booking bullshit. Half of this roster shouldn't be on dark let alone dynamite. Maybe I'll watch the dvr recording when i get time. Between jericho/oj, sonny, janella, do and marko I've pretty much lost all interest in AEW at this point. SMH


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

prosperwithdeen said:


> AEW’s women’s division now has:
> 
> Tay Conti
> Riho
> ...


Ivelisse and Diamante are signed?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

So it's basically Matt Hardy pulling a Jericho-OC but with Sammy. _yawn_


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This week was meh for me. To much randomness


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn TNT are being brutal with the commercials


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ANOTHER commercial?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

They’re doing another commercial? There’s like 7 minutes left in the show. Unless they have an overrrun.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Sammy bleeding


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait so what happened, didnt Sammy go thru a table?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I thought a tables match ended when someone...went through a table?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Imagine going through a table in the commercial break


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Wait so what happened, didnt Sammy go thru a table?


Yup.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Wait so what happened, didnt Sammy go thru a table?


Has to be an offensive move


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

so are they still fighting at ALL OUT ? Why are they fighting now


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HOLY FUCKKKKK. That was a crazy move


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Has to be an offensive move


So they are saying on commentary.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Has to be an offensive move


Thanks.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So chairs are cool now in a tables match?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> so are they still fighting at ALL OUT ? Why are they fighting now


Because they don't have a match booked for All Out


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

That twist of fate with his head in the chair was sick


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, you need to be put through a table by an opponent.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Yikes the that twist of fate was something


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sammy almost got decapitated!!!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

AEW is way better when 50 percent of the show isnt being hogged by Cody and the Bucks


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That gash looks nasty.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Both are bleeding.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

UGH so close to no OC.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Glad Sammy won.

Fair play to both for putting on a decent enough match with the little time they had.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Freshly Squashed!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

OC has to get better at brawling


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

OC is serious and he cares.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

should have been at all out, ,makes no sense


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

OC to close the show!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Average show matches were eh the actually promos and other parts were good


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Shane McMahon’s punches > Orange Cassidy’s punches.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Overall a solid show, but with its fair share of hiccups.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Props to Matt and Sammy. Hope they’ll have a match at the PPV.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm hyped for the Mimosa Mayhem match, i can't lie. I just want to see the big tank of mimosa lol and someone has to go into it!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

AEW is saying this is your main program ladies and gentlemen. yep. OC-Jericho is your Sting-Flair


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> Shane McMahon’s punches > Orange Cassidy’s punches.


I‘d had never imagined that was even possible.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Ivelisse and Diamante are signed?


I'm hoping so, they have gotten a lot of exposure and wqon the tourney, I don't think they would have won if they didnt sign or were not at least close to signing


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think they should've shaved 5 minutes off the 8-man tag and given it to the main event


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Other than the 8 man and the women's "match" it was mostly a very good show. Obviously I hated the ending too. OC's working punch coach is clearly Shane McMahon. I am still not sold on the Dark Order either. Still has way too many jobbers for me to take them seriously. As soon as Brodie walks away, they turn into the Job Squad.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was a good table match even though it was short, good fly in from OC but his punches look weak af


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

They really need to work on the production of the show, it's really holding them back at times. They're so close to putting on shows without a hitch, when it goes wrong it's so noticeable.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Freezer Geezer said:


> They really need to work on the production of the show, it's really holding them back at times. They're so close to putting on shows without a hitch, when it goes wrong it's so noticeable.


Yeah, they very noticeably need a better producer and/or director.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

what i hate about the production is its just so random. everything is full of every color possible. The show has no theme to it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Usually I would be shocked they would do something as bad as Jericho/Jelly next week but that seems to be all Chris does now.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Freezer Geezer said:


> They really need to work on the production of the show, it's really holding them back at times. They're so close to putting on shows without a hitch, when it goes wrong it's so noticeable.


They are trying to squeeze so much into 2 hour show. This is why they really need that 2nd show and third how.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Yeah, they very noticeably need a better producer and/or director.


I still enjoy the show for the most part but it's just very clunky at times and makes no sense, and kinda takes you out the moment. Like when they did the MJF segment, and then immediately you hear JR and Tony talking about cutting to Rosa and Shida. The ordering is bordering on amateur. 

I'm hoping Bischoff will be with them at some stage, he'd help immensely.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Glad I didn’t bother watching sounded awful


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hangmans story really is brilliant.

Can't wait for it.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

imthegame19 said:


> They are trying to squeeze so much into 2 hour show. This is why they really need that 2nd show and third how.


Don't get me wrong I am still a huge fan of what they put on. It's not enough to stop me enjoying the show, but the production is a fairly simple thing to fix and it would improve the show so much. I agree they need a second show too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> That sentence would make literally zero sense to a Buck


they literally started the leg angle during the bucks match

dude, sometimes you guys are too much


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Usually I would be shocked they would do something as bad as Jericho/Jelly next week but that seems to be all Chris does now.


People like Janela at this point are the drain cleaner, and Jericho is the infant that nobody is responsible enough to look after.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Solid show overall. The only part I hated was that women's handicap match. Best parts were the dark order segment and the contract signing, and Tay is signed and could be part of the Dark order. I missed most of the gauntlet match because my Fitetv stream kept capping out. 

All-Out is shaping up pretty nicely.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

How was the first hour I only saw the second hour


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> How was the first hour I only saw the second hour


Better than the 2nd hour


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> The more I think about it - the more it seems like Hangman will turn.
> 
> He's been acting like a pretty shitty friend lately.


its a ruse I tell you - a ruse!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That episode was a tale of two halves, first hour was great, second hour was mostly poor.

Started off hot with the Gauntlet match, the quality could have been a little better, but we got the right winners and more storytelling involving Hangman Page.

Nice tease between Archer & Cage and solid continuation with Darby Allin and Ricky Starks.

The hype surrounding Thunder Rosa vs Shida is the only good thing involving the Women right now.

MJF and Moxley contract segment was the best part of the episode, a bit long winded but it was nice to see a contract signing that had context to it and made sense.

Second hour started poorly with that 8 man tag, as I said last week these multi man tag matches are getting boring, this one especially felt pointless.

Dark Order segment was very hit and miss. You can easily tell that the past week and what’s to come will elevate Brodie Lee and Anna Jay. The rest of Dark Order are hot garbage and Brodie himself treats them like jobbers.

More storytelling with Hangman Page, this is my favourite storyline in AEW right now.

That Women’s match was a fucking embarrassment.

Matt Hardy vs Sammy Guevara would have been better if they got more time, the context of the match was good but it did feel rushed. Nice continuity with Matt making Sammy bleed this time around.

Shame the episode ended with Orange Cassidy’s shitty punches.

*Overall Thoughts*
Good first hour which involved good storytelling; however the episode was let down by a mostly poor second hour. AEW really need to cut down on the 8 man tags and book their women better, they are spoiling the flow of episodes. *6/10*


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Hangmans story really is brilliant.
> 
> Can't wait for it.


He's easily the most interesting character on the whole roster. I've been a fan ever since i started watching him on AEW since it started. I was immediately sold on him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The show was fun - but botchy

full of nerves on all sides having a crowd back - you could see it

the good:

Sammy / Matt
Kingston promo
MJF / Mox
Dark Order celebration
Archer squash + the Taz / Allin stuff that followed
Shida / Rosa promo
Hangman drama
the ‘meh’

Tag gauntlet
8 man tag
the nightmare family run-in
the ugly

women’s handicap
countless production botches - camera angles missing stuff
Excalibur not on booth
B- show - very story heavy show, hence all the ‘multi-man’ stuff to get as many people on wrestling as well. Kinda worked against it though

would be C+, but crowd pushed it over 

i was entertained


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

getting sick and tired of Khan insisting just about everyone on the roster getting to be on dynamite. the 8 man tag was pointless and went on way too long. no one cares about an alliance between butcher blade pentagon and fenix.... its a waste of time. enough with these bloated tag matches where everyone needs to get in offense. main event was way too short.... this has been a common theme for aew... the mid card matches that no one gives a shit about drag on because everything is being booked 50/50.... and as a result by the time it gets to the main event there is only 10 minutes left in the show.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

A few thoughts on tonight's show:

- The tag gauntlet was enjoyable. And good to see that the Hangman storyline is still ongoing.

- Good to see a face off between Taz and Jake "the Snake" Roberts. I was hoping for something similar in WWE with Heyman and Lana or Heyman and Zeb Coulter years ago, but WWE pussed out on have such a face off.

- So the AEW Women`s Championship contract signing was done in a logical sports like way (and similar to what Impact did with their women's championship contract signing a few weeks ago), but the AEW World Championship contract signing was done WWE style. Wut?

- Sonny Kiss is a considered to be a her. I thought we didn’t do intergender wrestling in AEW.

- Anna Jay is number 99 and called the Queenslayer and the Great One. A) How big is this Dark Order group? B) Is she going to be a future Wednesday Night Messiah for AEW one day? C) Doesn't wrestling already have a Great One?

- Good promo by Santana & Ortiz. And Best Friends seem to be stepping up their game a bit.

- Nice string of continuity there by AEW (Hangman & the Bucks; Anna Jay & Tay Conti)

- The 1 vs 3 handicap women`s match was bowling show ugly. No other way to describe it. Nothing to defend here.

- The tables match was a tables match. Not sure what else to say, since I’m basically sick of tables matches in 2020. Although I’m wondering why Hardy agreed to the finish in that match.

Overall, the first hour was better than the second hour though. But the show was the most enjoyment I have had in a Thursday wrestling program in a very long time. Seriously, it’s been years, going back the the TNA days on Spike.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Hangman turns thinking he's joining with FTR and then they turn him - he was just their tool to get the titles and break up The Elite. 

Maybe have War Games at Full Gear - Omega/Bucks/Cody vs Page/Spears/FTR. Cody turns mid-match and heels outnumber faces 5-3 for an utter decimation inside the roofed cage so nobody can help. Then after that beatdown is finished Cody/Spears/FTR turn on Hangman as well and hold up the "Four fingers" symbol as show goes off the air. 

If Ibushi could ever get freed up to come over you could then have The Elite/Ibushi vs Cody/FTR/Spears ultimate blow off match/feud whenever possible. 

Hangman played for a fool, but forever a loner now and really pissed off and could feud with any and all.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

They are putting more effort into the Dork Order than any other story on the show. They put more time into writing out the reactions and every part of that segment with Lee tonight than they do the rest of the show any week (if it's all coming from Lee, then damn, give him the book). They should put this kind of energy into a stable that isn't so comic-book (antithetical to their mission statement of a more sports style show) and composed of indie jobbers with no identities.

The faction we need is Kingston, Diamante, Ivelisse, Pentagon and PnP. It's time to move on from Dork Order, Elite and Inner Circle. The time is coming to make the Four Horsemen official, create a LAX-esque faction and introduce an NWO style group with a couple of outsider world champions who are joined by heel Kenny Omega.

The two most interesting parts of the show were the Jake/Taz/Archer/Cage segment and the 8-man tag featuring Lucha Bros. The promo work of Jake and Taz, and the bodies of Archer and Cage actually make for something that looks like and feels like a main event program. This one segment had more heat and hook than everything in the last six months.

They didn't set up that Reba's character is supposed to be a slopfest in the ring, and when she struggled to get to the top rope, it actually made it look like she is really a slopfest.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Hangman turns thinking he's joining with FTR and then they turn him - he was just their tool to get the titles and break up The Elite.
> 
> Maybe have War Games at Full Gear - Omega/Bucks/Cody vs Page/Spears/FTR. Cody turns mid-match and heels outnumber faces 5-3 for an utter decimation inside the roofed cage so nobody can help. Then after that beatdown is finished Cody/Spears/FTR turn on Hangman as well and hold up the "Four fingers" symbol as show goes off the air.
> 
> ...


if Ibushi joins its the last piece of a magnificent puzzle

we deserve Kenny v Ibushi for the title in the Jags stadium in 2021


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Better than the 2nd hour


Damn. I guess back to youtube to check out what i missed


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Just saw this, Tony addresses fans before the live show:


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I didn't hate the 8-man tag because they obviously have a plan with the heel side and it was fine to get DARK regulars on television. You can't get over without being seen. Especially without house shows to get a grass roots following. 

I wonder if Mad King's plan is having the other four in the Casino Battle Royale as well and the idea being they work as a unit or something. 

First hour was better with the idea I think they worried about RNC Convention coverage bleeding them viewers. 

Only down spot was the one-on-three match. Too much green in that match. 

Casino Battle Royale will be completely unpredictable - which is great. 

FTR vs Omega/Page is MOTY candidate

Shida vs Rosa is PPV worthy and arguably biggest match they could have given us, outside Tessa signing and I think she's wwe bound and in their pre-contract medical baseline phase of the hiring process. 

"Queenslayer" is an interesting nickname given who calls themselves "The Queen" in the industry at the moment. I hope that was trademarked by them already. Team TayJay was good, not sure how Conti fits in Dark Order now though, but then again they have two tag teams so why not.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Just saw this, Tony addresses fans before the live show:


Supposedly they were kicking out folks who wouldn't wear masks. Why buy tickets to be one of the few there and then disrespect the company like that? Private venue - their rules.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Just a great show overall! My random thoughts:

1. I thought the tag team gauntlet match started out really hot. The Bucks vs Natural Nightmares was really crisp and clean. But after that, the action seemed to bog down a bit. I’m glad FTR won, though.

2. I marked out seeing Cage confront Archer. I have been asking for a big heel vs heel match for a while! 

3. I’m happy to see the Casino Royale back. I wonder if entry #21 will be a new signing?

4. Loved the Shida-Rosa promo. I hope Shida wins.

5. Tay Conti! She will be great in AEW!

6. Man, it felt really sad to see the Bucks kick out Hangman from the Elite. Poor Hangman seemed so conflicted. I really hope they don’t turn him heel. He’s the most likable guy on the roster.

7. Tonight was the first time they had John Silver talk, and he got punched by Mr. Brodie. I wonder if this might be the start of a storyline where Silver becomes a lovable, goofy fan favorite (a la Rick Steiner) who eventually goes against the Dark Order?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Full Show Review & Thoughts:

-Decent tag team gauntlet to start the show. Didn't really like the first match but the 2nd with The Best Friends was good. Best part was Hangman coming out and screwing the Bucks. Glad they won't be involved in the FTR/Omega & Page match. That match is already MOTY before it begins. Big time character and story development with Hangman. FTR work really well as heels, I'm loving the pairing with Tully and the 4HM teases. So much going on in AEW right now.

-Good squash from Archer and great promo afterwards with Jake. I loved that Taz, Starks, and Cage came out. Good stuff. The Casino battle royal should be pretty hyped with all of this credible talent being added. Darby attacking Starks was good. Disappointed that they are not having a match at All Out though. I guess they eliminate each other during the battle royal and have a match on a future episode of Dynamite? 

-AWESOME video package for Thunder Rosa. The contract signing with Shida got my hyped af. I love Thunder Rosa and can't wait for the match with Shida at All Out. Hopefully next week on the go home show we get a live appearance. If she just shows up at the PPV though, I'm fine with that. It'll make a bigger impact. Pumped for this just as much as the double main event at the PPV. NWA and AEW seem to be VERY friendly with clips being shown and Corger narrating. Merge or invasion angle incoming? 

-VERY GOOD contract signing segment. MJF killed it on the mic tonight. That shot at Renee was really good. Moxley's rebuttal was great as well. The segment itself went a little too long on MJF's part, kind of long winded, but didn't really hurt the segment too much. Great stuff. Looking forward to All Out. 

-Good Eddie Kingston promo before the 8 man tag. Loved Eddie's shirt tonight. Black people problems are brown people problems for the most part in America. The match itself was below average. Good to see Pillman on Dynamite. One of the low points of the night here though. 

-Brodie Lee's segment was OK. Anna Jay is stupid hot. Love how JR keeps calling her a jezebel lol. Cardona and the Nightmare Family coming out was expected. Fell kind of flat though. Big 8 man tag at All Out which was also expected. AEW needs to chill out with the 8 man tags, they're kinda spamming them right now. Looks like they are crossing over the BTE stuff to Dynamite with Brodie not giving a shit about his subordinates lol. This could have been better but it worked decently enough for what it was supposed to be. 

-Horrid handicap match. Rebel is fuckin terrible. Botch city. Good thing this only lasted liked 3 minutes. I would have preferred they just have Britt Baker cut another great promo. 2nd low point of the night. 

-Glad that Tay Conti looks to be signed and with Dark Order. DO has all the hotties lol. They look very good aesthetically right now. Good continuation from the Women's tournament. AEW has been following up on a lot lately and there are so many layers to the show. 

-Pretty good table match even though it was short. Sammy got busted open the hard way it seems. Dope Twist of Fate onto the folded chair and great suplex through the table and the chair. Glad Sammy got the win. I'm sure Matt is not done with him and we will probably get a rematch at All Out. OC coming out to attack Jericho after was okay but OC needs to work on throwing more believable punches. Looking like Shane McMahon out there. 

Pretty good show tonight, enjoyed everything except the 8 man tag and that horrible women's match. Get Britt away from that mess. Good job at getting me pumped for All Out.

*Overall: 7/10*


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

With Kingston, Butcher, Blade, Penta, Fenix all in the CBR it would make sense if they're the final five who have cleared out the ring working together and are awaiting the #21 Wild Card mystery. Enter Pac. 

Maybe have one of Butcher or Blade eliminated before so it's Mad King, Penta, Fenix and Butcher the F4 waiting on #21. Then PAC comes out, Death Triangle reforms and PAC wins with Lucha Brothers declaring their tag title intent. 

Moxley vs Death Triangle program leading up to Full Gear Moxley vs Pac. Mox vs Penta and Mox vs Fenix matches could happen along the way as part of the program. Also Kingston would be pissed that his genius plan was foiled and still want at Death Triangle himself.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Full Show Review:

*The Tag Gauntlet was OK. The matches never felt like they got out of first gear. Even the finish, while I did see that Chuck hurt his knee, felt rushed. The main talking point was Hangman costing the Bucks the match which was honestly a huge moment considering how long this has been building.

The backstage segment was a little bit over dramatic, at least on the Bucks side, but it was powerful. Hangman is finally out of the Elite, even though he's kind of been out of it for awhile, and you just saw how conflicted Hangman is. The drinking is messing with him. He allowed himself to be manipulated by FTR. He cost the guys he thought were his friends in the Bucks. And then that closing shot of Hangman looking at his broken reflection. A little on the nose, but it worked.

What I loved about this story is that no one in this story is right or wrong. They're all assholes to some degree. But you sympathize with Hangman a bit because I believe he drinks because he's confused and sad.

*Archer squashing a dude. Cool. He's 13-1 right now, though he lost the only match that mattered. But I'm glad he's at least doing something right now going into All Out. He has to be one of the favorites to win the Battle Royal. Jake cut a rough promo honestly, then Taz cuts a decent one and then you build Darby/Starks and Cage/Archer all in one which is good by me. This could very well be the final four of the Battle Royal.

*Liked the short Shida vs. Rosa promo. That match could steal the show at All Out.

*The Contract Signing went a bit long, but it was great. I loved that MJF goaded Mox by comparing him to past hardcore wrestlers and mentioning his wife. And Mox calmly responds and agrees to not use the Paradigm Shift.

I like the stipulation and it adds to the intrigue to the match, though Mox has won his last 2 title matches not using the Paradigm Shift. I'm interested to see a more technical Mox at All Out.

*The 8 Man Tag was fine. I thought Pillman Jr looked jacked and he stood out more than anyone.

*The Dark Order segment was good in this regard. The Dark Order finally started using their BTE characters to a degree and it helped them so much. Evil was the funny master of ceremonies, they had props, Silver looked like a lovable idiot, Brodie looked like the mean boss. This is what DO needs to be going forward. And they presented Anna Jay as a star as well.

I'm not crazy about an 8 man tag at All Out at all with Dustin, QT, Cardona, and Sky. Just seems like a nothing match for Brodie after that big angle last week.

*The Women's Handicap match was awful. I mean my God. Ford damn near dropped Swole on her head, Reba looked awful, it was so clunky. Just, ugh. This was bad.

*The main event was so damn short, lol. I mean, seriously, how do you go to commercial when you have like 7 minutes left in the show. I mean they tried packing as much as they could and the Twist of Fate spot and the finish was pretty good, but you barely had time to digest it especially with the OC/Jericho brawl at the end. So they tried with the time they got, but they should have had more time.

So overall, a solid show. And for me, when I solid I mean I can't say it was a bad show, I can't say it was a good show, but it was good enough.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Just saw this, Tony addresses fans before the live show:


Well they did chant holy shit when Matt hit Sammy with the Twist of Fate with a chair around his neck


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The crowd definitely helped. It was great to hear chants and actual reactions again. 

The parts I liked: 

1) The Hangman/Bucks situation = The tag team gauntlet was fun, with Hangman's betrayal of the Bucks, and his emotional reaction leading to a fantastic backstage segment. Kudos to all involved with that, because it came off really well. And now we have Hangman/Omega Vs. FTR for the tag titles with this looming over everything. Very well crafted. 

2) The MJF/Moxley Contract signing was once again very good. I don't think what Moxley pulled could be legally binding in anyway shape or form, but the performances were all around great. I don't know who the lawyer is, but he's a perfect dickhead character. 

3) The Ending = The Table match was good, if a bit rushed, and it was good to see Sammy win. And getting in that Orange beatdown on Jericho at the very end 

4) Cool seeing the Thunder Rosa package using NWA footage. 

5) Dark Order segment was hit and miss as most of them still look like geeks in there, but the casket image was solid, and at least Brodie Lee still has a ton of steam, and more Anna Jay on my TV is fine for me. 

6) Gauntlet Battle Royal Stuff = Rushed builds going on here, but we got a Jake promo, a showdown between Jake and Tazz, Cage and Archer having a staredown, Darby going after Starks, and Archer getting to kill a bitch. So I wasa fine with all of this. 

The parts I didn't like:

1) That woman's handicap match was the worst match I've seen AEW put on since they started. That thing stunk so bad, it left a sour after taste in my mouth. Was there a single move any of those 3 women did right? Its stuff like that which make me question people that want longer women's matches in AEW. I mean, their division is hot garbage. It just is. 

2) 8 Man Tag. They debut this new faction last week and I'm like "OK, its Lucha Bros and Butcher/Blade, they are going to kill these chumps" and it was a typical car wreck back and forth deal where I lost all sense of who was doing what, so I mostly zoned out. That said, Brian Pillman Jr does have potential, so here's hoping we get to see more of him.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So Sammy Guevara beat Matt Hardy in his last match while Chris Jericho lost to Orange Cassidy. Possible for Sammy to be ranked ahead of Jericho?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The Good:

The tag gauntlet was a lot of fun.

Matt vs. Sammy was solid for the time that they had. And Matt still taking crazy table bumps.

The Mox/MJF segment was really entertaining as usual.

All the stuff with Page was great.

Brodie Lee still looks badass.

Anna Jay, putting her with the Dark Order was such a great move. She has a natural presence to her and she just looks great standing with them. In fact, besides Brodie, she's the member that most gives off "future star" vibes.

Taynara Conti, if they've signed her and if she joins DO, it's a really good idea imo. It takes advantage of her and Anna's surprisingly good chemistry in the tag tournament, it gives two still green women some shine without forcing them too hard too fast, and it sets up potential stories down the road.

The Bad:

The Women's match, wasn't good. Reba's "she isn't a wrestler" schtick didn't help, Big Swole has good charisma, but is still a work in progress in-ring, and WOW have they squandered ALL of Penelope Ford's momentum after her match with Shida.

Commentary, I am more lenient on JR than many seem to be, but he was rough tonight. And while I usually love Jericho on Commentary, he overdid it a bit tonight imo.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I think tonight was the death of the women's division as we know it. They need to hit reset, bring back Kong, sign Tessa and buddy up to Impact to get some more women who can wrestle to give the division a lift. The booking, match agenting and talent depth are all miserable.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

I wonder what Cornette will say about Mike Tyson thinking Mox is a badass. I thought he was faking it.

I loved that Hangman mirror spot.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mister Sinister said:


> I think tonight was the death of the women's division as we know it. They need to hit reset, bring back Kong, sign Tessa and buddy up to Impact to get some more women who can wrestle to give the division a lift. The booking, match agenting and talent depth are all miserable.


Nah tonight Reba and Swole were terrible but AEW's womens division is starting to shape up nicely actually. They just need to book them better. Outside of the Horsewomen, they have a better division than WWE right now.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mister Sinister said:


> I think tonight was the death of the women's division as we know it. They need to hit reset, bring back Kong, sign Tessa and buddy up to Impact to get some more women who can wrestle to give the division a lift. The booking, match agenting and talent depth are all miserable.


I dunno. I think they did a good job of getting me excited for Shida vs Thunder Rosa.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mister Sinister said:


> I think tonight was the death of the women's division as we know it. They need to hit reset, bring back Kong, sign Tessa and buddy up to Impact to get some more women who can wrestle to give the division a lift. The booking, match agenting and talent depth are all miserable.





Peerless said:


> I wonder what Cornette will say about Mike Tyson thinking Mox is a badass. I thought he was faking it.
> 
> I loved that Hangman mirror spot.


Nah, they did a lot for it tonight. For someone who seems to care about identity politics, I am surprised you did not like it. Kong is never coming back in any real capacity.

Cornette will say nothing about Tyson since he has not been involved for months. Why would he?


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Nah, they did a lot for it tonight. For someone who seems to care about identity politics, I am surprised you did not like it. Kong is never coming back in any real capacity.
> 
> Cornette will say nothing about Tyson since he has not been involved for months. Why would he?


MJF namedropped Tyson in the promo saying that Tyson thought Mox was a bad dude who he wouldn't want to see in a dark alley to everyone in the back's surprise as Mox was the only wrestler Tyson brought up.

Cornette likes to nitpick on the content of promos. Let's see if he brings that up. Maybe he won't since it doesn't suit his narrative that Moxley is a fake tough guy. I mean if Tyson believes what you're selling then he can't be too bad.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Peerless said:


> MJF namedropped Tyson in the promo saying that Tyson thought Mox was a bad dude who he wouldn't want to see in a dark alley to everyone in the back's surprise as Mox was the only wrestler Tyson brought up.
> 
> Cornette likes to nitpick on the content of promos. Let's see if he brings that up. Maybe he won't since it doesn't suit his narrative that Moxley is a fake tough guy. I mean if Tyson believes what you're selling then he can't be too bad.


Do you genuinely think Tyson said that?

MJF is doing his part as a good wrestler by putting his opponent over. Mike is the biggest name they've ever had in AEW so using that little tidbit helps get Moxley over ahead of the PPV match.

People (Just as you have) think "Oh shit, Mike Tyson thinks Moxley is a bad ass. He must be!".

Also, Mike Tyson thought Stone Cold was bad ass so I could see that as just another attempt to make Moxley the modern day Stone Cold.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Why would a heel make up a lie to big up his face opponent? If they want to hype up their opponent they usually refer to something that is true. They either lie to hype themselves up or lie to demean their opponent.

When does MJF even hype his opponents lol. He usually tries to insult them all feud long. I don't ever remember him praising Cody or anything.

It was incredibly left field. The only reason you would choose not to believe it is because it doesn't fit in with your narratives. But if you are adamant that it's a lie so be it. Agendas run deep.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Peerless said:


> *Why would a heel make up a lie to big up his face opponent?* If they want to hype up their opponent they usually refer to something that is true. They either lie to hype themselves up or lie to demean their opponent.
> 
> When does MJF even hype his opponents lol. He usually tries to insult them all feud long. I don't ever remember him praising Cody or anything.
> 
> It was incredibly left field. The only reason you would choose not to believe it is because it doesn't fit in with your narratives. But if you are adamant that it's a lie so be it. Agendas run deep.


Because it saves face if he loses and makes him look better if he wins.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

I gotta say one thing... Anna Jay is 

Lord havin' a mercy!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Very solid show.

The gauntlet was great. I was genuinely afraid it was going to eat up a lot of time like a wwe gauntlet but it was wrestled very smartly. 

Archer cage starks etc was fantastic literally no complaints. Darby got one back and the archer cagr tease was nice. Very kiss booking so far.

The mox mjf stuff was very entertaining. As expected. The Tyson line was silly. The complete ignorance of raven and dreamer pissed me off. Fuck you max. Hell even sabu. Or corino. Or Tanaka. I did pop for the zandig mention. Moxes rebuttal was good. Once again good booking.

The 8 man existed. The wrong guy ate the pin. Good hype for the battle royal

Enjoyed the DO segment. I pissed myself laughing at silver getting decked. Not happy about the match for all out but if it gets Preston and sky on the card so be it

Women existed. Great package for the women's championship match though.

Glad Sammy beat hardy.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I really enjoyed this episode.

FTR #1 contenders and Adam Page costing the Bucks. 10/10. Loved it

Archer/Cage they've been teasing for a while on Dark when Tazz says stuff like "Cage could stand up to Archer" when Archer is doing his squash. Starks is becoming one of my favorites to watch. 

Great promos by MJF/Mox, one of the best one on one promos in a while.

2 good DO segments in a row, the group is gaining momentum. I think Cardona should speak soon, already 1 month in AEW and barely heard him talk. 

Eddie is such a great promo, one of the best in AEW for sure. Give him a mic every week. that's another 5 strong superstars in the battle royal. 

I guess we're getting JE vs Bucks at All Out. It should be a good match and obviously YB will go over to set up for FTR or Omega/Page after. 

Good stuff with Sammy/Matt and OC/Y2J after.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I thought it was a great show to be honest.

Hangman's story.
Dark Order 
MJF/Moxley
Potential Archer/Cage

Even the women's title match video package was excellent.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Worth watching? @Lheurch @El Hammerstone @Chip Chipperson? I refuse to watch Jericho embarrass himself to put over OC, so I might return properly once that story line is over.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nce to see fans again, but it was a little strange that they plugging social distancing and in that moment showing 30 people standing right next to each other (of course they could have been a big family but hmm)...

Gauntlet was meh for me until Hangman made it interesting, also the Hangman/Bucks confrontation was very interesting. Makes one think who will turn.

Archer killing another dude was fun, the Taz confrontation afterwards seemed very indy, some people seemed to forgot their words...not looking forward to Archer/Cage tbh, but I guess one of them will win the Battle Royale.

Brodie celebration was fun up until the Nightmare Family interference. Sloppy and just not fun. Ryder coming out to crickets was the most fun part of that.

8man tag was just your typical 8man tag on Dynamite. Eddie is just a great promo though.

That atrocious womens match was just so bad. Swole just looking like a clown. Shida/NWA girl would have been better in an inring confrontation. The video looked pretty indy as well, but this could be a really great match.

Hardys gimmick now seems to be Blood Hardy, honestly this forced blood on every Dynamite makes this very uninteresting over time. Liked the concept of the tables match and that they explained that one guy needs to be go through the table on purpose and not by accident. Way better than WWE tables matches.

OC attacking Jericho was good, but hope they are over this after All Out. Hope they keep Jericho off commentary now, it is just annoying him screaming all show long...


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Not perfect but enjoyable ... much better than Dark ... I cant see how dynamite doesn’t rate as well as Raw.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> Well they did chant holy shit when Matt hit Sammy with the Twist of Fate with a chair around his neck


They chanted ‘Holy Crap’ cause TK came out beforehand and asked them not to chant ‘Holy Shit’


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

-Mr. Ordinary man opening AEW - the ratings may suffer.
-why isn't ricky starks facing darby allin at all out?
-jake should've stfu when Taz and Co came out
-why did taz and cage stand by while starks got his ass handed to him
-aew nwa partnership - guess we'll have to start watching nwa if aew talent show up there.
-lawn mowers? wtf? that whole segment felt very badly put together.
-penelope ford. nice.
-AEW is the place to get face scars. It's become tradition now. 
-good ending with the brawl

overall, a very mediocre show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> -Mr. Ordinary man opening AEW - the ratings may suffer.
> -why isn't ricky starks facing darby allin at all out?
> -jake should've stfu when Taz and Co came out
> -why did taz and cage stand by while starks got his ass handed to him
> ...


welcome back


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> welcome back


thank you! nice to see you back here as well. 

Nice to see storylines moving forward. Omega kicked out of Elite. But no Kenny to get involved. Very interesting dynamics going on.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> thank you! nice to see you back here as well.
> 
> Nice to see storylines moving forward. Omega kicked out of Elite. But no Kenny to get involved. Very interesting dynamics going on.


yep, quality story / bad matches night last night

lots of promos and ‘story events’ - but so many they had to push most of the wrestling into these multi-mans

should even out after All Out

interesting to me that Kingston got his ‘guys’ together just before the battle royale, gives the ‘wink’ and now they are all in the match and ‘one of them will win’

dude is shifty and playing all 4 - Pac is not gonna be happy


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yep, quality story / bad matches night last night
> 
> lots of promos and ‘story events’ - but so many they had to push most of the wrestling into these multi-mans
> 
> ...


i didn't think about that tbh. Kingston using them for his own benefit. Good spot.

i think the battle royal is a bit lazy though.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> Worth watching? @Lheurch @El Hammerstone @Chip Chipperson? I refuse to watch Jericho embarrass himself to put over OC, so I might return properly once that story line is over.


The tag gauntlet was better than expected. Archer and cage had a cool face off. Page was officially kicked out of the elite after costing the bucks in the gauntlet. Mjf mox was good. You can skip the butcher bros match. And the women's. The order had a funeral for Cody setting up a 6 or 8 man for all out. Oh and brodie ended the open challenge stuff.

And lastly Matt put Sammy over in the tables match.

Pretty solid show. Alot of kiss booking


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> i didn't think about that tbh. Starks using them for his own benefit. Good spot.
> 
> i think the battle royal is a bit lazy though.


yeah, would have preferred Allin / Starks

and Archer / Cage

but it is an All Out tradition now - so, i’ll live with it

i wonder if Pac is 21


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah, would have preferred Allin / Starks
> 
> and Archer / Cage
> 
> ...


What's an All Out tradition?

The Casino Battle Royale was a Double or Nothing thing - hence the Casino theme.

It's very out of place for 'All Out' in my view.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> What's an All Out tradition?
> 
> The Casino Battle Royale was a Double or Nothing thing - hence the Casino theme.
> 
> It's very out of place for 'All Out' in my view.


uuuuuuhhhh..... you’re right.

i forgot it was DoN

no reason to do it then unless

1. You want everybody to have a spot on the show
2. You have a surprise planned for 21

i think its number 1


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah, would have preferred Allin / Starks
> 
> and Archer / Cage
> 
> ...


are flights ok now? I think he would need to self-isolate on both sides of the Atlantic on arrival.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

My thoughts.

- A crowd! Singing Judas! It felt like such an amazing moment, Jericho had a BEAMING smile and couldn't hide his delight.

- The Gauntlet Match was done well, with Best Friends vs the Bucks being the best part. Keeping the Bucks and FTR away from each other is a good move. And Page's interference was a major step forward for several storylines.

- Archer back in the ring on Dynamite! I love this guy. When the full crowds return, he needs to enter through the crowd a la Takashi Iizuka, scaring the sh*t out of everyone while Jake saunters down the ramp laughing. I did not expect Brian Cage to face off with him and wonder if this is just to hype the Casino Battle Royal or the start of a program?

- Mox/MJF was one of the best contract signings I've seen in wrestling, avoiding most of the usual tropes. The Renee line was 🔥 and I loved the references to ECW legends. BTW, you can see how over Mox is with live fans, even when just a few of them are in attendance. I can't call Mox/MJF but I'm still leaning to Mox retaining.

- The Kingston promo was freaking GREAT. This guy can talk for four, literally! Last week I thought it was all a ploy with the wink, now I'm not so sure. To be honest, I'd prefer Death Triangle with Rey and Pentagon, but Pac remains elusive (could he return at All Out?). IMO, Butcher & Blade are the most underrated thing in AEW.

- Eight man was ok, but not great. I liked the Pillman Jr. cameo and JR almost proudly talking about recruiting his dad for WCW. Rey and Pentagon need to enter the tag title picture in the near future.

- It was interesting to see the Dark Order take some of their BTE personality on to Dynamite. It gives them more personality. The coffin meme being turned into a thing was hilarious. Anna Jay looked good as Brodie's valet. Cardona's return wasn't surprising but I thought he might pop out of the coffin.

- The Bucks kick Page out of the Elite and thus culminates months and months of dissension. But it raises more questions like is Page turning heel? Where was Kenny? My view is that Page won't turn heel, he's just having a personal crisis (look at his eyes throughout the show) and has been successfully manipulated by FTR.

- Now let's talk about the women's match. This was undoubtedly the worst match I've seen in AEW and looked like amateur hour. If these women can't work a professional looking match, then just take them off TV. Will anyone be surprised if, when the ratings come out, they take another dip for this segment? I can see some potential for the women's division with Shida, Thunder, Anna Jay, Britt, Tay Conti, but matches like this are just an eyesore. Shida/Thunder looks and already feels like the biggest women's match AEW has done and could be a good chance to reboot the division.

- The main event was pretty intense and not bad, but hurt by what I'll comment on next. Hardy is clearly broken down but bumped and tried. Sammy is awesome but it's like he and Darby are racing to see who can cripple themselves first. People questioned this being in the main event spot and look - young Sammy G beat a bona fide legend in these sort of matches on the 20th anniversary of the first TLC match. AEW _is_ building up its 'homegrown' young stars, just patiently and over time instead of rushing their pushes and ruining them.

- The visual of Orange Cassidy sprinting to Jericho while the camera was on Sammy was unreal. Not sure if it was deliberate but it looked almost artistic.

- Now for my big gripe about this show and AEW in general. There are so many little glitches with the production and presentation that are unacceptable for a big league promotion. The mess with commercial breaks, why so many? They inhibited the main event badly and the timing is often strange with them. Then you have JR forgetting simple things, like calling Brodie Lee the AEW world champion. I _love_ JR, but his mind doesn't seem to be as sharp anymore and it's a problem. Also, calling Sonny Kiss a 'her' risked the wrath of the forever offended SJWs even though it was an innocent mistake. And another example: they come back from a commercial break and JR is talking over Jake... stops... starts again... stops. They need to tighten up on this stuff as it makes an otherwise very professional product look messy. There was more of this in yesterday's show than ever before I thought.

- Overall though, another entertaining two hours with great storyline progressing. Nothing special from an in-ring perspective, but that doesn't bother me because they're building for the PPV.

- Lastly, I think it's becoming clear that AEW could use a real second show. Tony Khan is trying to squeeze a lot on to each Dynamite and we didn't even see Cody or Kenny on the latest episode. A one-hour second show could make it easier to flesh things out.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Jezuz Mary and Joseph and the Seven snotty dwarves, Tommy Dreamer has challenged Brodie lee next week, ah god!! He said in a tweet that he has disrespected the Rhodes Family and #Violence is coming to aew.

I fucking hope not!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

See, I understand why they did the battle royal - they want everyone to get a spot - however, there's no need for that.

Instead, I would've booked some sort of multi-man gimmick match (Hell in a Cell-type?) at All Out. To determine the contenders, singles matches over the past couple months?

Think - Cage, Archer, Luchasaurus, Jungleboy, Shawn Spears, Hager.
Ricky Starks and Darby Allin could've had a deathmatch at All Out. It's warranted.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> uuuuuuhhhh..... you’re right.
> 
> i forgot it was DoN
> 
> ...


Almost certainly number 1.

HOWEVER, if it's to further storylines and get a few of them interchanging, I don't particularly mind. It's likely we're going to see Darby Allin, Lance Archer, Ricky Starks, Brian Cage all cross paths in some way - then there's whatever Eddie Kingston is getting up to and a potential surprise.

Only problem I have is that the first Casino Battle Royale (the first ever AEW match in history) was a bit of a mess because it was confusing and 5 random people (I think?) coming down at once was always a bit odd.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> are flights ok now? I think he would need to self-isolate on both sides of the Atlantic on arrival.


flights are happening - and i recon he _might_ self isolate for All In

..... but not for a Battle Royale.... so i dunno


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The womens handicapped match should have never happened and they should have given more time to Guevera vs Hardy. Not sure why they buried Penelope Ford by making her lose in a handicap match. That match should have never happened it was a waste of time. Guevera vs Hardy was nice but too short


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm up to FTR and Best Friends, wtf are the bookers doing, it should be omega turning not Hangman that is far easy turning hangman , betom3gahas said he doesn't want to turn, ah ffs! Ill edit this when I've finished watching.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

If only people understood the level of long-term booking the EVPs have


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299197232239898624


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> If only people understood the level of long-term booking the EVPs have
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299197232239898624


TBF, that "long term booking" from 2018 resulted in Kenny and Cody shoving each other for a few months, Kenny dressing in a bear suit (no really, that happened) them having a couple of matches and them being friends again by the Summer time.

So I look at what they're doing now as a completely different, and much better executed, story.

Also, I guess I'll say this here, I think there was a missed opportunity in the Gauntlet match. It opened with the Bucks and Dustin/QT. I think it would have been cool if Matt or Nick had gone in for a handshake and Dustin slapped them. And when Matt asked "what was that for" Dustin would say "where the hell were you guys last week?" That has to be apart of the story eventually. How many times has Cody come to save them? And yet they wren't there on Saturday. That needs to be adressed in the future, and I think it will.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> Worth watching? @Lheurch @El Hammerstone @Chip Chipperson? I refuse to watch Jericho embarrass himself to put over OC, so I might return properly once that story line is over.


The Jericho/OC stuff was less than a minute at the very end. So, if you do watch Dynamite, you'll want to turn it off the second the main event ends. They were pressed for time, so it happens very quickly.

Also, Jericho was on commentary for the whole show and I think he talks a little bit about OC during the tag gauntlet match when Best Friends were in the ring


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

When is Excalibur coming back?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AEW is smart not to blow off all programs at all out and have to do a complete re-set, like wwe usually does at WM and after most big PPV's. Mox/MJF, Page/Hangman vs FTR and Shida/Rosa sell this PPV save Brodie challengers, Hardy/Sammy blow-off, Allin/Starks singles match, Cage/Archer singles interaction for post ALL OUT when you need to build up Moxley's next feud and Shida is again without a challenger and whole division still needs building. 

AEW has that 3-4 week period of bad booking usually after PPV's before getting in gear to start building for the next one. Full Gear will be in early November I assume, but Dynamite Anniversary show could be the interim big build show this year. October 2nd in a Friday this year, so the September 30th show would probably be used as the date for it. 

I dig the NJPW feel of the 8-man tag bookings both last night and at the PPV. Could lead to Brodie vs Scorpio Sky, Brodie vs Cardona TNT Title matches, Cardona vs Cabana, Sky vs Cabana matches having meaning behind them and Natural Nightmares vs Uno/Grayson meaning something as well in future Dynamite matches. This PPV 8-man is being used to set up television.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

DaveRA said:


> When is Excalibur coming back?


He commentated on Dark tapings last night, so Tuesday.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Alot of building this episode. AEW is building a ton of stories that can go so many directions all at the same time. It may not all pay off but there's just so much potential right now.

-So it seems Eddie Kingston using the Lucha Bros and B&B to leverage a CBR win before ditching both teams- probably turning them against each other. Mox vs. Eddie would actually be a nice filler fued if Eddie would somehow win.

-Are Lance and Cage going to go toe to toe and fued over the FTW title with both thinking they are the baddest MF in AEW- before earning eachother's respect. Seems to me that is the direction they will go which could be an awesome best of series.

-Absolute Ricky Starks. Dude's a star and can stand on his own. Easy way to move away from Taz and Cage as nobody come to his aid. Let him and Darby fued and steal the show.

-TNT title already looks like a bigger with Brodie holding it, but maybe that's just me. Let's have Brodie and Mox pass eachother backstage both holding their titles. They don't need to say nothing, just look at each other and walk on.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Fite tv edited out the commercials on the replay ... flows so much better


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> TBF, that "long term booking" from 2018 resulted in Kenny and Cody shoving each other for a few months, Kenny dressing in a bear suit (no really, that happened) them having a couple of matches and them being friends again by the Summer time.
> 
> So I look at what they're doing now as a completely different, and much better executed, story.
> 
> Also, I guess I'll say this here, I think there was a missed opportunity in the Gauntlet match. It opened with the Bucks and Dustin/QT. I think it would have been cool if Matt or Nick had gone in for a handshake and Dustin slapped them. And when Matt asked "what was that for" Dustin would say "where the hell were you guys last week?" That has to be apart of the story eventually. How many times has Cody come to save them? And yet they wren't there on Saturday. That needs to be adressed in the future, and I think it will.


Lol, true - but the last time I’m sure it wasn’t executed like they wanted

this time they have the reigns - and this is a clear callback IMO

Still - over a year ago


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299223504290676736


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I said FTR would win and I was right, im still confused with hangmwn, now the bucks have kicked him out and he looks in a smashed mirror wtf?? Why fuck things up with Hangman when he has been aer mox the most enjoyable to watdh, his redemption story has been sweet, who in the hell thought of this? Who does the booking,,as hangman turning heel is daft, codys out, omega should of turned, i can see 4HM 2020 with spears joining them, only for Cody to come baxk and destroy Spears.

MJF and Mox contract signing was fun, mox getting one over max's attorney, boy I wouldn't like to be him next week after mox kills him! MJF trying to ril3 mox about rennee, jokes about max's residing hair, was funny AF.

Big lance destruction has begun, squash match, man i was on the edge of my seat when cage came down, they both only have one loss each the battle royale is going to be fun , hope dage wins , but I have a sneaky feeling archer will unfortunately, darby coming and attacking starks was fun.

Enjoyed my Lucha Bros and Gimp and Butcher kicking the shit out Jelly Nutella, Griff, Young pillman Jr ( who gets better and better everytime I see him, been following him since his debut in MLW, he is jacked now he was skinny AF two year ago) and Sunny Kiss, Was impressed by them all except janela he brings nothing to the match but botch after botch, penta done the penta driver on him, i popped loads, fenix agility man he is class.

Brodie coming out after the mocked Cody's loss was a good in some parts then slapping silver was funny, bringing the coffin out with ten inside was cring, dustin and qt had enough but got bewt down, scorpio came to even the numbers,,brodie left with colt and sexy anna jay, the numbers were too great till matt "leap frog " cardona levelled the showdown out.

Swole v britts minions was crap.

Anna Jay comes back out with uno and grayson to ask Tay Conti to join DO, which was ok, I got distracted by the woman next to tay with huge boibs, who was that?? She looked hot, anna and tay together more of themplease and thank you.

Skipped hardy and sammy was crap, didn't like the match one bit especially for a main event.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Brian Cage is money.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Will All Out have fans?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Will All Out have fans?


No one knows.

They have 8 days until the show and they haven't mentioned about putting tickets up for sale yet..

I am sure it'll all come clearer soon if they intend to.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Will All Out have fans?


can’t see why not


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Fun show, Jericho was brilliant on commentary.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Brian Cage is money.


when he came out. man i was HYPE. i marked. the idea of cage vs archer actually got me excited and it was literally the ONLY time i felt like "let them fight" chants were warranted. i wanted to see them fight as well. i can't wait to see them confront each other. heel vs heel. fuck yeah. they both came off as tweener last night.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

This is probably an unpopular opinion but I thought the first hangman segment tonight was very poorly executed. For a start, they are having a gauntlet match for the tag team titles and the champs are once again not together and nowhere to be seen. Surely they should be observing from ringside (as their friends are also involved) or on commentary instead of Jericho, drinking hangman on commentary would be way better than Jericho. Instead hangman just comes out of nowhere and starts holding one of the Bucks legs like a child holding his dads leg. Then, after the pin, he just stands by the rail looking all sheepish and can’t make eye contact. It was awkward as hell. Then the bucks just stand in the ring shouting at him, if my friend just cost me a title match for no reason I’d beat the hell out of him.

What should’ve happened is hangman and Kenny should’ve been out there in some capacity from the start and then at the right moment hangman should’ve stepped away from omega and pulled the buck’s legs out from under him as they went for the finisher, then by the time the one buck got pinned and the other come around hangman should’ve been walking to the back with his head in his hands while the Bucks and kenny are left shell shocked at ringside.

Then, in segment 2, kenny should have been between the Bucks and page playing peacemaker, the bucks kick page out of elite and then tell Kenny to decide is he with them or against them. Then Kenny leaves and page looks in broken mirror. So simple. I like cool, drinking hangman...not dull drunk hangman.

At least Archer’s back though, the fucking crowd love him. People think OC will be the next Yes movement but I think it’s Archer. If he loses people will shit on the booking and if he wins people will love it because his matches are always visually satisfying. He looks menacing, can go in the ring and has a legend in tow who can cover his weakness on the mic. He is the full package with Jake. Cage vs Archer for the FTW title would be a war that should be at all out. Either could handle the loss as it’s to each other i.e. credible opponents. Would also allow Starks vs Darby too.

Instead we get the ‘we don’t know how to book and do not have enough storylines for everybody’ casino battle royale.

We also don’t get Brodie defending his title at All Out, what a joke. Now he’s in ‘another’ 8 man tag match (because the crowd love those) against a 50 year old, Cutie Marshall (jobber), Matt ‘leap frog’ Cardona and Scorpio Sky, the guy who got buried by Cody 2 weeks ago and wouldn’t shake his hand is now fighting in his name, makes complete sense.

I will admit that is was nice to watch a dynamite without Cody and Brandi though.

Poor show for me, AEW seem to have good ideas but poor execution.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Hitman1987 said:


> This is probably an unpopular opinion but I thought the first hangman segment tonight was very poorly executed. For a start, they are having a gauntlet match for the tag team titles and the champs are once again not together and nowhere to be seen. Surely they should be observing from ringside (as their friends are also involved) or on commentary instead of Jericho, drinking hangman on commentary would be way better than Jericho. Instead hangman just comes out of nowhere and starts holding one of the Bucks legs like a child holding his dads leg. Then, after the pin, he just stands by the rail looking all sheepish and can’t make eye contact. It was awkward as hell. Then the bucks just stand in the ring shouting at him, if my friend just cost me a title match for no reason I’d beat the hell out of him.
> 
> What should’ve happened is hangman and Kenny should’ve been out there in some capacity from the start and then at the right moment hangman should’ve stepped away from omega and pulled the buck’s legs out from under him as they went for the finisher, then by the time the one buck got pinned and the other come around hangman should’ve been walking to the back with his head in his hands while the Bucks and kenny are left shell shocked at ringside.
> 
> ...


Kenny was not out there for a reason. You're meant to think "why is kenny not out there?" 
And Hangman looked like shit because he was obviously drinking. That was made obvious by commentary and by the Bucks. Firs thing i thought was "this man looked exhausted and drunk as fuck"


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Carter84 said:


> I'm up to FTR and Best Friends, wtf are the bookers doing, it should be omega turning not Hangman that is far easy turning hangman , betom3gahas said he doesn't want to turn, ah ffs! Ill edit this when I've finished watching.


Just wait. I think they are setting up a tear-jerker, where FTR were just using Page to win the tag titles and they will turn on him at All Out.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Will All Out have fans?


From what I remember, after last night is evaluated and things are given the all-clear to go ahead, they may consider increasing the crowd size, by another 5%-10% this coming Wednesday. Right now (last night), it was said to be capped at about 500-600 fans. Depending on the situation going forward, maybe a capacity of up to 1000 and unless State and Local CV-19 restrictions are amended, it will be capped at that 1000.

Better judgment though, tells me they'll hold off the first increase until the All Out 2 PPV on Sept. 5th.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Geeee said:


> Just wait. I think they are setting up a tear-jerker, where FTR were just using Page to win the tag titles and they will turn on him at All Out.


Man, all you guys have come up with so many possibilities that they can go with. I really like this scenario, but one of you all has to be right?!  We'll see.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> Kenny was not out there for a reason. You're meant to think "why is kenny not out there?"
> And Hangman looked like shit because he was obviously drinking. That was made obvious by commentary and by the Bucks. Firs thing i thought was "this man looked exhausted and drunk as fuck"


I just think the last couple of weeks there have been 2 tag team title related segments (tag team appreciation night and The gauntlet) and the tag team champs are not really involved or are backstage.

Even if they had cut to backstage with Kenny ignoring what’s happening in the ring it would make sense, but it just seemed like he wasn’t even in the building tonight. Even the commentators could have said ‘where’s Kenny’ to emphasise the fact he didn’t come out because the Bucks always come out for Kenny and vice versa, hence why they were tagging together as the elite last week which was unnecessary as all we got was another glimpse of heel turn from Kenny.

As I said, I like drinking page, not drunk page who seems to be begging for FTRs appreciation. He’s the champ and the future face of the company, he shouldn’t be begging for their respect, he should be swigging beer with them and building a friendship which would make their turn on him at all out more harsh.

He basically looked like he was trying to hide in plain sight by the side of the ring for a good 10 seconds.

Personal opinion though, I just expected more from this Omega/Page story, they hardly even interact anymore yet the story is about them.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hitman1987 said:


> *Personal opinion though, I just expected more from this Omega/Page story, they hardly even interact anymore yet the story is about them.*


Sort of the point...


----------



## orited (Oct 30, 2007)

am i the only one that really likes anna jay? i hope not but i just love the silent but deadly persona she has going on, i also am really enjoying the mjf moxley feud more than i thought i would and archer was great as usual... i am getting abit tired of the tag feuds and oc vs jericho though


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Hitman1987 said:


> I just think the last couple of weeks there have been 2 tag team title related segments (tag team appreciation night and The gauntlet) and the tag team champs are not really involved or are backstage.
> 
> Even if they had cut to backstage with Kenny ignoring what’s happening in the ring it would make sense, but it just seemed like he wasn’t even in the building tonight. Even the commentators could have said ‘where’s Kenny’ to emphasise the fact he didn’t come out because the Bucks always come out for Kenny and vice versa, hence why they were tagging together as the elite last week which was unnecessary as all we got was another glimpse of heel turn from Kenny.
> 
> ...


Like Erik said, that’s the point.
And Hangman has been begging for their friendship for a while. He’s been showing naive traits. it makes FTR look more sleazy, as they have been taking advantage of this.

It seems like you are unable to suspend disbelief. This is pure storytelling. Something along the lines of a drama. You wouldn’t be critiquing a drama the same way.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Sort of the point...


At what point did they stop interacting though, what happened that made them go their separate ways? Maybe I missed something but they were in a match 1 week where hangman got pinned, tag partners the week after, then Kenny was in elite following week and didn’t interact with page, then they don’t interact this week. They are one week away from the PPV where this storyline has to come to fruition because the singles division is lacking credible stars and I don’t sense that much tension between PAge and Omega? At this point Omega should be pulling his hair out because hangman is drinking on the job and nearly costing them the titles. Instead, Page is chasing FTR around and Omega is turning heel at a snails pace but it doesn’t seem to me like he’s turning against page, he’s just turning in general.

Do you not think it just makes Page look dull because he is allowing 2 guys who proclaim themselves as the best ‘tag team‘ in the world to manipulate him after having 1 beer with them. They should have put more build into the FTR/Page friendship before the manipulation and this close to the PPV Page should be visibly locking horns with Kenny, not the Bucks.

We obviously have different opinions how this should be booked which is fine. I’m happy to hear other people’s views.

I personally wanted drinking on the job, slightly cocky Page who nearly slipped up in matches against lesser opponents but was saved by Omega, thus causing Omega’s frustration which also grew due to Page’s growing friendship with FTR. Then during the Title match FTR use Paige’s naivety against him, use a heel move on him to win titles, then hangman looks to Kenny for forgiveness and Instead of consoling Hangman, Kenny Flips and leaves hangman a bloody mess in the ring. Heel FTR born, Heel Kenny born, baby face hangman born.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> Like Erik said, that’s the point.
> And Hangman has been begging for their friendship for a while. He’s been showing naive traits. it makes FTR look more sleazy, as they have been taking advantage of this.
> 
> It seems like you are unable to suspend disbelief. This is pure storytelling. Something along the lines of a drama. You wouldn’t be critiquing a drama the same way.


I can suspend disbelief, I just don’t like the fact that they are sacrificing Page’s ‘gives no fucks’ character for a dull drunk version of him. He was perfect as he was.

FTR (Directed by tully) should be following him around as they are the people with the plan to overthrow him. They should be blowing smoke up his ass ready to turn on him at the right time.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hitman1987 said:


> At what point did they stop interacting though, what happened that made them go their separate ways? Maybe I missed something but they were in a match 1 week where hangman got pinned, tag partners the week after, then Kenny was in elite following week and didn’t interact with page, then they don’t interact this week. They are one week away from the PPV where this storyline has to come to fruition because the singles division is lacking credible stars and I don’t sense that much tension between PAge and Omega? At this point Omega should be pulling his hair out because hangman is drinking on the job and nearly costing them the titles. Instead, Page is chasing FTR around and Omega is turning heel at a snails pace but it doesn’t seem to me like he’s turning against page, he’s just turning in general.
> 
> Do you not think it just makes Page look dull because he is allowing 2 guys who proclaim themselves as the best ‘tag team‘ in the world to manipulate him after having 1 beer with them. They should have put more build into the FTR/Page friendship before the manipulation and this close to the PPV Page should be visibly locking horns with Kenny, not the Bucks.
> 
> ...


The guy is an alcoholic...

And being portrayed as one who's clearly depressed by it all. 

He went from feeling like he belonged to this shell. I feel the loss in his biggest ever match (Jericho) was the root cause for all this too. He's flawed and he's spiralling because he can't handle it. He isn't going to ask for help, his friends (Bucks) only really want the tag titles from him and haven't really helped him regarding his drinking problem. Omega, another so called friend, has only ever really felt like he's only in this for the business and Cody barely talks to him. 

FTR are preying on that. They WANT the tag titles. But they're not making it SO obvious to Page. They're comforting him. They're the ones wanting to drink with him, making him 'belong' unlike those he thought were his friends.

It's going to end with FTR beating Hangman/Omega only for then FTR to just obliterate Page in the process and being another bunch of 'friends' he thought he had to let him down and leave him in the dirt leaving Hangman, the man spiralling into depression, alone and with nobody. 

The mirror was symbolism (and been used in many movies and video games in the past) to show how broken Page is.

I actually think it's masterful storytelling when it comes to wrestling and one that makes Hangman relatable to a lot of people. Those who perhaps have needed help but haven't got it from those they feel are closest to them. Those who have felt depressed and turn to drink etc. 

Page rising through all this to eventually beat a heel Hangman who is now champion HAS to be the end game for him and it's going to be one hell of a moment.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

orited said:


> am i the only one that really likes anna jay? i hope not but i just love the silent but deadly persona she has going on, i also am really enjoying the mjf moxley feud more than i thought i would and archer was great as usual... i am getting abit tired of the tag feuds and oc vs jericho though


No there’s a lot of Anna Jay fans on here, her presence in Dark Order has been good lately


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

orited said:


> am i the only one that really likes anna jay? i hope not but i just love the silent but deadly persona she has going on, i also am really enjoying the mjf moxley feud more than i thought i would and archer was great as usual... i am getting abit tired of the tag feuds and oc vs jericho though


No you're not the only one. She's got a great look (she looks so cool standing next to Brodie), a certain natural presence to her, she's very attractive (which doesn't hurt in wrestling) and potentially marketable, and for having as few matches as she has, she's surprisingly decent already.

Also she got a nice pop when she came out last night, so she's seemingly over as well.

Give it some more time to develop her, and they might have a big future star on their hands, we'll see.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> Nah, they did a lot for it tonight. For someone who seems to care about identity politics, I am surprised you did not like it. Kong is never coming back in any real capacity.
> 
> Cornette will say nothing about Tyson since he has not been involved for months. Why would he?


I'm not pushing politics, I'm pushing capitalism. Half the tv audience is women. The show has lost half it's audience. These two are connected.

How are the audience supposed to care about an indie woman wrestler getting a title shit with no build, no angle, not a single f'n match on AEW tv? This is the top of the tower when it comes to hot shot shit booking.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> Kenny was not out there for a reason. You're meant to think "why is kenny not out there?"
> And Hangman looked like shit because he was obviously drinking. That was made obvious by commentary and by the Bucks. Firs thing i thought was "this man looked exhausted and drunk as fuck"


this

like he was just worn out by his mental struggle

even grabbing the leg and just looking away the whole time / looking away and walking away after

ps> the camera angles sucked though / production issues all night


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Erik. said:


> The guy is an alcoholic...
> 
> And being portrayed as one who's clearly depressed by it all.
> 
> ...


When did he become an alcoholic though and what does he have to be depressed about? He’s a tag team champ, he’s part of the elite and has new friends in FTR. He kind of became an alcoholic overnight and he hasn’t been portrayed in ring as alcoholic/depressed e.g. stumbling around or pre-occupied/distant

I agree with you that FTR will win because of Page’s naivety and Bucks and Omega will also leave him in the dirt alone and this is when the drunk/depressed hangman should’ve started where he had to look for answers at the bottom of a bottle because he had nobody else. It all feels rushed to me.

I liked the mirror segment too, recently watched ‘red dragon’ film so fully appreciated it and it saved a segment which seemed a little weak for me as I said previously, the Bucks should’ve been raging at hangman and there’s no way any person, friend or not, would’ve not punched page for what he did.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> Worth watching? @Lheurch @El Hammerstone @Chip Chipperson? I refuse to watch Jericho embarrass himself to put over OC, so I might return properly once that story line is over.


I would skip the ridiculous 8 man cluster involving Jelly and the women's match. Also OC was relegated to the last couple minutes doing his dumb stuff so you can just stop after the tables match that somehow allowed chairs too. But I did think most of the rest was good.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> When did he become an alcoholic though and what does he have to be depressed about? He’s a tag team champ, he’s part of the elite and has new friends in FTR. He kind of became an alcoholic overnight and he hasn’t been portrayed in ring as alcoholic/depressed e.g. stumbling around or pre-occupied/distant
> 
> I agree with you that FTR will win because of Page’s naivety and Bucks and Omega will also leave him in the dirt alone and this is when the drunk/depressed hangman should’ve started where he had to look for answers at the bottom of a bottle because he had nobody else. It all feels rushed to me.
> 
> I liked the mirror segment too, recently watched ‘red dragon’ film so fully appreciated it and it saved a segment which seemed a little weak for me as I said previously, the Bucks should’ve been raging at hangman and there’s no way any person, friend or not, would’ve not punched page for what he did.


just go back a year when Hangman asked the Bucks to accompany him to the ring for his match against Jericho like they used to do with Kenny, and then they said ‘no’.... and then rewatch everything from there. Dynamites, Road to’s, BTEs - the works

you might’ve missed some stuff


----------



## orited (Oct 30, 2007)

shes got that cold im gunna kill you and smile whilst doing it presence about her that the dark order desperately needs


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mister Sinister said:


> I'm not pushing politics, I'm pushing capitalism. Half the tv audience is women. The show has lost half it's audience. These two are connected.
> 
> How are the audience supposed to care about an indie woman wrestler getting a title shit with no build, no angle, not a single f'n match on AEW tv? This is the top of the tower when it comes to hot shot shit booking.


I agree the build sucks and AEW does way too much "off screen" stuff for my taste. They seem to believe most of their fans watch every YouTube video, indy show, and social media thing done which is ridiculous. I hate all that.

Imagine Thunder Rosa showing up and attacking Shida during a match. Security pull apart, all that. I mean, SOMETHING live. At least showing she is the NWA champ does mean something. And I like they got footage of her doing stuff. But they should have the two interacting in the arena before the match. Otherwise it is throwaway, like most of the division has been.

Half of the TV audience is women, but half of the audience that watches wrestling and sports in general is not women. They should do things to try and gain female viewers but not at the expense of costing them their core audience which is men. Men and women do like different things.


----------



## Hermann (Jul 28, 2020)

Alex6691 said:


> I've always wondered is it slightly homoerotic when people prefer their wrestlers to have muscles?


ALL of wrestling is homoerotic, and not only slightly. Nothing wrong with that, though.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hitman1987 said:


> When did he become an alcoholic though and what does he have to be depressed about? He’s a tag team champ, he’s part of the elite and has new friends in FTR. He kind of became an alcoholic overnight and he hasn’t been portrayed in ring as alcoholic/depressed e.g. stumbling around or pre-occupied/distant
> 
> I agree with you that FTR will win because of Page’s naivety and Bucks and Omega will also leave him in the dirt alone and this is when the drunk/depressed hangman should’ve started where he had to look for answers at the bottom of a bottle because he had nobody else. It all feels rushed to me.
> 
> I liked the mirror segment too, recently watched ‘red dragon’ film so fully appreciated it and it saved a segment which seemed a little weak for me as I said previously, the Bucks should’ve been raging at hangman and there’s no way any person, friend or not, would’ve not punched page for what he did.


He's always been seen as being in the Elite's shadow. Jay White said as much. Then they bullied him on his look with the whole "He's not full gear ready" etc. he finally gets the opportunity of a life time when he goes up against Jericho for the belt only to get no support from those he saw close to him and losing it.

What's being portrayed as depressed in the ring look like?

I know plenty of people who suffer from depression and when they're doing the one thing they love, they're full of life and joy that you'd never suspect it. That's exactly what it seems like with Page. When he's in that ring, doing the thing he loves, he's alive. But as soon as that bell rings when the match ends. He's right there. The joy is gone.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Gotta be the first Dynamite Cody or Omega haven't featured on-screen at all throughout


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Who agrees that they need to stop booking massive group matches ? just comes off meaningless with random mixed people. Also who is making this fucking groups. Lucha bros now with butcher and the blade ? it just kills both teams. There is no logic. Are they trying to feel like everyone together is just some politically correct thing ? well it is not and its a fake narrative


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Who agrees that they need to stop booking massive group matches ? just comes off meaningless with random mixed people. Also who is making this fucking groups. Lucha bros now with butcher and the blade ? it just kills both teams. There is no logic. Are they trying to feel like everyone together is just some politically correct thing ? well it is not and its a fake narrative


I hate almost all of the 8, 10, 12 etc men matches. They usually turn into spot fests with no rules. Basically Buck Booking 101. Horrible stuff with no logic, storytelling, or selling.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lheurch said:


> I hate almost all of the 8, 10, 12 etc men matches. They usually turn into spot fests with no rules. Basically Buck Booking 101. Horrible stuff with no logic, storytelling, or selling.



lol its ironic that they are normally the ones in the match. I assume they are the ones booking it


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> lol its ironic that they are normally the ones in the match. I assume they are the ones booking it


The word on the street is the Bucks book the tag matches and it shows for the most part. FTR at least seem to call their own matches which is a good thing. The Bucks are good athletes but are horrible wrestling minds. When their opponents are the ones calling the match, they can be OK, but when they call it, it just turns into a horrific spotfest car crash.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The multi man tag matches is obviously a thing they're getting from NJPW. 

To be fair, one of the 8 man tag matches they done a few Dynamites a go was fucking incredible. But I agree that most of the time they sort of turn into a cluster. I think 3 on 3 can be fine and they are obviously absolutely the masters of the tag team division right now but 4 on 4 can be a lot and there does seem to be an abundance of them lately.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lheurch said:


> The word on the street is the Bucks book the tag matches and it shows for the most part. FTR at least seem to call their own matches which is a good thing. The Bucks are good athletes but are horrible wrestling minds. When their opponents are the ones calling the match, they can be OK, but when they call it, it just turns into a horrific spotfest car crash.



Yeah i have not been impressed with how the tag division has been booked. everyone comes off like nerds. Yeah i agree about horrible wrestling minds, they have shown no story telling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> The word on the street is the Bucks book the tag matches and it shows for the most part. FTR at least seem to call their own matches which is a good thing. The Bucks are good athletes but are horrible wrestling minds. When their opponents are the ones calling the match, they can be OK, but when they call it, it just turns into a horrific spotfest car crash.


you’re making a heavy mistake if you think the bucks aren’t all over FTRs booking / matches

as they are with all the tag teams

if you give them shit for the shit, give them praise for the good


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> just go back a year when Hangman asked the Bucks to accompany him to the ring for his match against Jericho like they used to do with Kenny, and then they said ‘no’.... and then rewatch everything from there. Dynamites, Road to’s, BTEs - the works
> 
> you might’ve missed some stuff


@Erik. tagged you in here as easier:

That was a year ago and that dispute got settled in the ring when Bucks and omega/kenny had an awesome match. I would consider that hatchet buried as Page won this disproving the fact he lives in their shadow and on BTE they all change in the same locker room, sing baby back ribs together and they recently all tagged together against the dark order. There wasn’t really any dissection in the ranks until last week when FTR planted the seed about the Bucks. My argument is that this story should be about page and omega’s relationship and not the Bucks and page. You can’t really include BTE anyway because it doesn’t always run in tandem with dynamite e.g. dark order comedy only just on dynamite

Depressed in the ring:
Imagine when page loses his tag title, and all his friends, Kenny says he was only a champion because of Kenny, causing Page to doubt himself as a singles wrestler, he turns to drink as that’s all he knows/has, he then stupidly challenges Kenny out of rage when Page is at his lowest and Kenny is at his strongest (possibly with heel bucks in tow) and loses. Page then goes away to find himself, ditches the drink, cleans himself up, starts a redemption streak with the end goal being a title match against heel omega. Depression can be many things, for me, it’s self doubt and struggling to do things which others or you used to be able to do easily. Essentially applying the same solution to the same problem and expecting different results, hangman could display that in ring quite easily by wrestling matches the same way and coming up short or not adapting while others do.


----------



## SZilla25 (Sep 1, 2016)

Erik. said:


> The guy is an alcoholic...
> 
> And being portrayed as one who's clearly depressed by it all.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I really think it's one of the best stories in pro wrestling right now. Page doesn't even necessarily have to come back from his eventual tag title loss as a heel. The loss can turn Omega into his cleaner gimmick and go full heel (which has already been teased) and with the Bucks staying by Omega's side, Page can return in a similar way to Crow Sting (although not with a new look or anything like that) but with that same attitude of the abandoned man coming back to get vengeance. Or it's Page that turns heel and he's just the vicious lone outlaw. Either way, the Hangman story is pretty fascinating no matter which way it goes.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you’re making a heavy mistake if you think the bucks aren’t all over FTRs booking / matches
> 
> as they are with all the tag teams
> 
> if you give them shit for the shit, give them praise for the good


Oh, I agree they have been all over the booking for FTR which is why it was so poor. They book the matches and the finishes, but they are definitely not laying out the matches.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hitman1987 said:


> @Erik. tagged you in here as easier:
> 
> Depressed in the ring:
> Imagine when page loses his tag title, and all his friends, Kenny says he was only a champion because of Kenny, causing Page to doubt himself as a singles wrestler, he turns to drink as that’s all he knows/has, he then stupidly challenges Kenny out of rage when Page is at his lowest and Kenny is at his strongest (possibly with heel bucks in tow) and loses. Page then goes away to find himself, ditches the drink, cleans himself up, starts a redemption streak with the end goal being a title match against heel omega. Depression can be many things, for me, it’s self doubt and struggling to do things which others or you used to be able to do easily. Essentially applying the same solution to the same problem and expecting different results, hangman could display that in ring quite easily by wrestling matches the same way and coming up short or not adapting while others do.


It'll happen next week, in my view.

Page losing the tag titles will see him spiral even further. He will then literally have lost the best thing he has. The Bucks have ditched him. Cody isn't even around and now Omega, who is only around BECAUSE they're tag champions will now move on to bigger and better things. All the whilst it'll probably be Page that ends up costing them the match in some way which will see Omega blame him for. 

I can definitely see Omega vs. Page with Omega just obliterating him too.


----------



## Hermann (Jul 28, 2020)

THE FLINTSTONES ARE ALL ELITE

Good Episode.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> @Erik. tagged you in here as easier:
> 
> That was a year ago and that dispute got settled in the ring when Bucks and omega/kenny had an awesome match. I would consider that hatchet buried as Page won this disproving the fact he lives in their shadow and on BTE they all change in the same locker room, sing baby back ribs together and they recently all tagged together against the dark order. There wasn’t really any dissection in the ranks until last week when FTR planted the seed about the Bucks. My argument is that this story should be about page and omega’s relationship and not the Bucks and page. You can’t really include BTE anyway because it doesn’t always run in tandem with dynamite e.g. dark order comedy only just on dynamite
> 
> ...


their shit didn’t get squashed in the match - if anything, it made it worse

during the match they all hinted turns / then afterward the Elite setting up for the trip superkick on hangman and hangman setting up for the Buckshot on omega, only for him to hold the ropes

it all escalated from there


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> Oh, I agree they have been all over the booking for FTR which is why it was so poor. They book the matches and the finishes, but they are definitely not laying out the matches.


citation needed


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> citation needed


True enough, I am assuming. But I would argue their matches are more consistent with what they did in NXT than what the Bucks do in matches they lay out.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Wow what a mess, was I watching WWE? 

This was Russo without a leash WWF, this is why the company does not grow because when its this bad its not a WWE alternative its just another crap wrestling show thats embarrasing to many fans

The Gauntlet Match was good and the end was a different and nice touch 

Lance Archer needs to beat people convincingly, he has nice moves and look but Ive seen Sid, Vader, Undertaker, Goldberg, Hansen, among many others do it better-Yes it's wrestling but whats the story? Why is he allowed to beat people up backstage ? Can anyone just go backstage at an AEW event and start beating jobbers up? Do they sue when theyve been mauled?

MJF/Mox signing was RAW stupid, another week of turning the best young star in the company into a joke or at least. There were some smart comments on both sides but in reality has done nothing for neither, this is a real shame as it takes away the focus on the best match the company can make a the moment for many people.

The eight man tag was OK, Eddie Kingstons voice grates on me but he can talk

Brodie segment with Jim Ross saying Brodie was WORLD CHAMPION ! Good call JR! 😂 

Parts of it were OK, lets be honest most of us were glued to Anna Jay

Young Bucks have the acting skills of a Troma stand-in

Swole V Three Girls was crap

More Anna Jay was great

Sammy V Hardy went nowhere

Nor did the Butch Cassidy and Le Champignon brawl at the end

Really below average show at a time when they need good ones (It is possible!)

It's like WCW at it's worst but you still watch it because Sting, Flair and the odd bright spark give you hope, as a wrestling fan its a shame because they have the potential to be so much more


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> their shit didn’t get squashed in the match - if anything, it made it worse
> 
> during the match they all hinted turns / then afterward the Elite setting up for the trip superkick on hangman and hangman setting up for the Buckshot on omega, only for him to hold the ropes
> 
> it all escalated from there


If the hatchet isn’t buried then why do they all change and sing together on BTE and tag together as the elite in the 12 man match. If I’m honest, I think they’ve had hangman and kenny go through the motions over the past few months facing every tag team on roster because they’ve been holding off stories and now they’ve decided to pull the trigger and are rushing it for all out. 

As I’ve stated previously, I feel this story should be about hangman and Kenny, with influences from FTR as they are their opponents at all out. The bucks are not really required, they will have their turn with FTR once this is over. This could’ve easily been avoided by holding back Debuting Tully’s alliance with FTR (Which came out of nowhere) until last night and tully be the person that held the buck’s leg down. Then he walked up to stage and welcomed FTR.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> I agree the build sucks and AEW does way too much "off screen" stuff for my taste. They seem to believe most of their fans watch every YouTube video, indy show, and social media thing done which is ridiculous. I hate all that.
> 
> Imagine Thunder Rosa showing up and attacking Shida during a match. Security pull apart, all that. I mean, SOMETHING live. At least showing she is the NWA champ does mean something. And I like they got footage of her doing stuff. But they should have the two interacting in the arena before the match. Otherwise it is throwaway, like most of the division has been.
> 
> Half of the TV audience is women, but half of the audience that watches wrestling and sports in general is not women. They should do things to try and gain female viewers but not at the expense of costing them their core audience which is men. Men and women do like different things.


They are missing out on the most basic booking/writing concepts like you described-- just do an attack in the ring to set it off. Give Rosa some matches on television and then do a cross feud match with Ford/Rosa against Shida/Swole for the last episode before the PPV.

Casual male viewers like women wrestling. I think the numbers from Saturday, after we found out how many viewers they lost, shows that they are failing to reach casuals. Everyone knew that the show was coming off of a NBA game and they needed to appeal to that different viewer (both male and female), and they chose to job out their only black tag team if I recall correctly (I missed most of the match because the show started earlier than expected). It shows they don't understand the wider television audience.

If they weren't going to put over Private Party, they should have opened with a women's tag match. The house of hardcore wrestling fans would have decried opening with the women, but it would be something outside of that house that would appeal to the broader audience. You build a bigger rating by drawing in the people who aren't watching currently.


----------



## Hermann (Jul 28, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Dark Order should just be Brodie, Anna, 10, Uno, and Grayson they don’t need the rest of the geeks lol


Do not disrespect Not So Long John Silver again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> *If the hatchet isn’t buried then why do they all change and sing together on BTE* and tag together as the elite in the 12 man match. If I’m honest, I think they’ve had hangman and kenny go through the motions over the past few months facing every tag team on roster because they’ve been holding off stories and now they’ve decided to pull the trigger and are rushing it for all out.
> 
> As I’ve stated previously, I feel this story should be about hangman and Kenny, with influences from FTR as they are their opponents at all out. The bucks are not really required, they will have their turn with FTR once this is over. This could’ve easily been avoided by holding back Debuting Tully’s alliance with FTR (Which came out of nowhere) until last night and tully be the person that held the buck’s leg down. Then he walked up to stage and welcomed FTR.


again, i feel you missed quite a bit somehow


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - yeah mate - i feel 100% vindicated
> 
> luckily i love the DARK order and the DORK order too, so i am good even if they fuck this up


You and me both brotha


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Really enjoyable wrestling show, again.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Hopefully Page and Omega drop the titles so the tag division can actually move forward and progress. Its been held back by this storyline for almost a year now. So horrible to make the rest of the division rotating jobbers in all these awful multi tag matches with the young fucks.

The womens division is a complete horror show and should just be paused for now. Keep them off tv.

Contract signing was stupid. MJF comes off as a dumb ass and no threat to Mox.


----------



## Hermann (Jul 28, 2020)

Carter84 said:


> I said FTR would win and I was right, im still confused with hangmwn, now the bucks have kicked him out and he looks in a smashed mirror wtf?? Why fuck things up with Hangman when he has been aer mox the most enjoyable to watdh, his redemption story has been sweet, who in the hell thought of this? Who does the booking,,as hangman turning heel is daft, codys out, omega should of turned, i can see 4HM 2020 with spears joining them, only for Cody to come baxk and destroy Spears.


Hangman is most definitely not turning heel. He was clearly drunk, confused and ultimately remorseful.


----------



## Hermann (Jul 28, 2020)

I'd Like to address the elephant in the room.
Why the sideburns on one of the bucks? The only way I've been able to tell them apart was calling them Baldy Buck and Beardy Buck. Now I'll have to call them both Baldy Buck, which is highly impractical and confusing, OR I'll have to start calling Beardy Buck "Sideburns Buck" which, frankly, just doesn't roll off the tongue as good.
Decisions like that are what makes being an AEWtist so hard.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hermann said:


> I'd Like to address the elephant in the room.
> Why the sideburns on one of the bucks? The only way I've been able to tell them apart was calling them Baldy Buck and Beardy Buck. Now I'll have to call them both Baldy Buck, which is highly impractical and confusing, OR I'll have to start calling Beardy Buck "Sideburns Buck" which, frankly, just doesn't roll off the tongue as good.
> Decisions like that are what makes being an AEWtist so hard.


It took me most of a year to actually know which one was which. Road Warrior Buck and Balding Buck are the easiest for me.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

I just don't buy Moxley. He's not much better than he was in the WWE if you ask me. He's not champion material.

Segment with MJF was weak. Storyline about banning a move is idiotic.

Update: 


Just saw the Jericho/Cassidy segment..........Good God help this company.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hermann said:


> *I'd Like to address the elephant in the room.*


Cornette’s wife?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299485805531070470


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299485805531070470


lol, i’ve seen a couple of versions of this already - everybody loves DARK ORDER now

we did it boys!


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> They chanted ‘Holy Crap’ cause TK came out beforehand and asked them not to chant ‘Holy Shit’


Really? Vince cops it for controlling crowds or whatever. If this is true it's absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wed is on


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299514932828962823


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Lheurch said:


> I would skip the ridiculous 8 man cluster involving Jelly and the women's match. Also OC was relegated to the last couple minutes doing his dumb stuff so you can just stop after the tables match that somehow allowed chairs too. But I did think most of the rest was good.


Tables matches are essentially hardcore no dq matches. Chairs, barbed wire, kendos or interference it doesn't matter as long as your opponent goes through the table offensively.

That and have you used a table as a weapon? Aside from bouncing someone's head on it you can't really swing it as a weapon.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't understand the point of the Moxley match - it's not like the lawyer was particularly antagonistic or evil to the point Moxley wanted a match with him. Seems like a cheap point to get Moxley into a match so he can be attacked or something. But there is no ratings draw to it. Why not use Wardlow here? Put the "No paradigm shift" stip on the line for the match - If Warlow wins the Paradign Shift is banned, if Moxley wins then Wardlow is banned from ringside. If they didn't want to sacrifice Wardlow here to eat the pin make it Wardlow and Lee Johnson vs Moxley in a handicap match. And then after Mox won and Wardlow (and Lee) banned from ringside, Moxley could self ban the Paradigm Shift anyways.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Geeee said:


> Just wait. I think they are setting up a tear-jerker, where FTR were just using Page to win the tag titles and they will turn on him at All Out.


Ah right, I was rekt watching im like wtf is this , nice kne @Geeee 👌


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I don't understand the point of the Moxley match - it's not like the lawyer was particularly antagonistic or evil to the point Moxley wanted a match with him. Seems like a cheap point to get Moxley into a match so he can be attacked or something. But there is no ratings draw to it. Why not use Wardlow here? Put the "No paradigm shift" stip on the line for the match - If Warlow wins the Paradign Shift is banned, if Moxley wins then Wardlow is banned from ringside. If they didn't want to sacrifice Wardlow here to eat the pin make it Wardlow and Lee Johnson vs Moxley in a handicap match. And then after Mox won and Wardlow (and Lee) banned from ringside, Moxley could self ban the Paradigm Shift anyways.


Fans like to see slimy lawyers take a beating, and the lawyer's a better proxy in this angle for Mox to beat up and pin than Wardlow or Johnson.

By signing the contract Mox did kinda self ban the paradigm shift. He doesn't see MJF as a big enough threat to need it - which may turn out to be a mistake.

Having said that, your booking suggestion makes sense, and would have given the go home match some stakes.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

If MJF's lawyer lasts longer than 20 seconds against Moxley it will make Mox look awful.

Unless there is instant interference or something. It does seem like AEW trying to do their version of Stone Cold/Vince McMahon though. I can see the pitch now, "You know who people hate? Lawyers! Moxley Vs MJF's lawyer on the go home show to the PPV!"


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Will be interesting to see how they do this episode to draw people in to watch all out!


----------

